# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Lord Of The Rings Online (LOTRO)?

## handy

I have a Beta testing version of *LOTRO*, it installed ok with Cedega, but I can not get it to run...

Has anyone been able to run *LOTRO*, via Cedega or Wine?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## jefferson101

I also have lotro beta and I'm trying to do the same thing via wine.  This is the first time I am using wine however, and so I don't really know what I'm doing.  It seems to have installed ok but when I run it I get an error that says 
"install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
Any ideas on how to do this?  I tried installing mono via synaptic but that didn't work, so now I'm downloading the windows version of mono and gonna try to install that via wine.  Will this work?

----------


## handy

Good on you!  :Smile:  

Please let us know how you go in this thread?

----------


## thom_raindog

Any success here?

----------


## the.unclean.cpp

Is LOTRO free?

----------


## rejser

Monthly fee when it arrives.
Mono don't work to good in wine yet if I remember correctly
Damn it, I also applied for the beta, grrr.

----------


## handy

Without having played it, everything about the game looks like it is a winner.

I will *NOT* put a windows drive back in my machine to play it though!

----------


## willskills

I signed up for the beta too - like handy; I won't be installing windows to play this.

I want a proper PvP orientated MMORPG though; I miss DaoC for that. I played UO from beta, then started playing DaoC (which went down the pan after the third expansion)

----------


## thom_raindog

If you look for a PvP-oriented MMORPG check Warhammer Online out.

I reeeeeeally hope, LotrO will work on linux somehow!

----------


## Burkey

I just checked my email and had a beta key sitting there for a couple of weeks.. oops. Anyway, trying to d/l the image now except my router/firewall does not like bittorrent.. argh!  I dont suppose there is an ftp/http mirror somewhere that someone knows of?

I will be testing on both my desktop and laptop.. one nvidia and one ati.  I also am on the Cedega beta testers list so will prob try with that too

----------


## carajean

Ok I went into winecfg and changed it to window mode and the game keeps crashing. There isnt a error I recognize in the terminal. The only thing I changed was the window mode in wine. Which is odd to me why it would do this. I crashes usually in a couple minutes.

----------


## Mrwasab1

Hi all,
i have been eagerly reading this thread, but only managed to read the first 12 pages...
i dont know if it has been asked before, but will this script get the updates for the game?

also any chances of this working on fedora core 6? i know its nothing to do with ubuntu, but you lot seem to be the smartest  :Smile: 

I used to have ubuntu installed, so if it doesnt work on anything else i might just reinstall it

----------


## Fitzy_oz

@Carajean - 

Weird, by changing the video mode from Full Screen to WIndowed, does it change the graphive settings at all ie. does it return details level medium or anything like that?

@Mrwasab1 - 
You shouldn't have any trouble running this game under Fedora Core 6, as long as you have wine installed, the process should be exactly the same as it is under Ubuntu.

----------


## carajean

Ok I been tweaking it for some times it did have to do with graphics. Its all fixed now except when im in window mode sometimes i get stuck just running and nothing i do will stop it except hitting random keys.

----------


## Mrwasab1

> @Carajean - 
> 
> Weird, by changing the video mode from Full Screen to WIndowed, does it change the graphive settings at all ie. does it return details level medium or anything like that?
> 
> @Mrwasab1 - 
> You shouldn't have any trouble running this game under Fedora Core 6, as long as you have wine installed, the process should be exactly the same as it is under Ubuntu.


Thanks for the info Fitzy

what about the updates that the launcher checks for every time it is loaded under windows?
does that work in this script?

if not, are there ways around this?

reason i am asking is because this is the make or break case for windows. if this works on linux, windows is getting formatted and ive been looking forward to that day  :Very Happy:

----------


## enigma83

Ok, I'm looking at getting LOTR:O after seeing this.  I've seen that the updater, at the moment, doesn't work under Wine.  I have got Windows 2000 installed under VMware.  Will I be able to update inside Windows 2000, or will I have to get a copy of XP to update the game?

----------


## Xanius

> Ok, I'm looking at getting LOTR:O after seeing this.  I've seen that the updater, at the moment, doesn't work under Wine.  I have got Windows 2000 installed under VMware.  Will I be able to update inside Windows 2000, or will I have to get a copy of XP to update the game?


It should work under 2k just fine. The launcher relies on .net 1.1 which is why it's not working under wine or cedega just yet and 2k handles 1.1 like XP does.

By the way, way to go for the guys that got the game launching under linux.

----------


## Fitzy_oz

> Thanks for the info Fitzy
> 
> what about the updates that the launcher checks for every time it is loaded under windows?
> does that work in this script?
> 
> if not, are there ways around this?
> 
> reason i am asking is because this is the make or break case for windows. if this works on linux, windows is getting formatted and ive been looking forward to that day


The updating does not work with the script, however I have installed XP in a virtual box and update the game using the launcher in that session and simply copy the updated files to the linux installation thus effectively forcing the update.  It works fine it just takes a little bit longer...

----------


## dahli.llama

> Ok I been tweaking it for some times it did have to do with graphics. Its all fixed now except when im in window mode sometimes i get stuck just running and nothing i do will stop it except hitting random keys.


What usually happens is that if your mouse leaves the window the game will keep the last button pressed as input until you press it again.  So if your running and click somewhere else, then come back to the game you'll have to press the run key again to stop.  Same with turning, or any other thing.

----------


## Xanius

Hmm, I'm getting the Error: World login queue response indicates failure. message after getting everything set up.

I'm not getting the urlencode.sh error, everything is working fine right up until the very end.  I'm using cedega 6.0.1, but I don't see how that would affect this portion of the process.

----------


## CSWScrooge

ok,

by pretty empty I mean the window is blank. There is a the window title bar displaying the name of the App and  the rest is white or a bit darker than white actually  :Wink:  It looks like a hanging application.

hmm, for the localization files:
I have two
client_local_DE.dat
client_local_EN_GB.dat

for I'm german but can't stand the german translation of Lord of th Rings. (Although my own english is not necessarily reflecting that)

On the dektop it is a  '.desktop' - file  it executes the launcher with the Lord Of the Rings installation directory as workin directory.


Another thing I should propably mention is:
I do not copy the game from my windows volume to a linux volume. I run the game under linux directly from a ntfs partition. Worked nicely so far.

concerning the verbose output, you are right the output on page 29 was from 0.2, 0.3.1 gives me:


```
Method RepeatContext:get_Count () emitted at 0xb430cbd8 to 0xb430cbe3 (code length 11) [LotROLinux.run]
Method RepeatContext:set_Count (int) emitted at 0xb430cbe8 to 0xb430cbf6 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method RepeatContext:get_IsMaximum () emitted at 0xb430cbf8 to 0xb430cc16 (code length 30) [LotROLinux.run]
Method RepeatContext:get_IsMinimum () emitted at 0xb430cc18 to 0xb430cc36 (code length 30) [LotROLinux.run]
Method RepeatContext:get_Start () emitted at 0xb430cc38 to 0xb430cc43 (code length 11) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:Backtrack (int) emitted at 0xb430cc48 to 0xb430ccd2 (code length 138) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:Close (int,int) emitted at 0xb430ccd8 to 0xb430cd27 (code length 79) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:CreateMark (int) emitted at 0xb430cd28 to 0xb430ce17 (code length 239) [LotROLinux.run]
Method RepeatContext:get_Previous () emitted at 0xb430ce18 to 0xb430ce23 (code length 11) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Group:.cctor () emitted at 0xb430ce28 to 0xb430ce4d (code length 37) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Group:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430ceb0 to 0xb430ceec (code length 60) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Capture:.ctor (string) emitted at 0xb430cf10 to 0xb430cf27 (code length 23) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Capture:.ctor (string,int,int) emitted at 0xb430cf38 to 0xb430cf58 (code length 32) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.CaptureCollection:.ctor (int) emitted at 0xb430cf60 to 0xb430cf83 (code length 35) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:GenerateMatch (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Regex) emitted at 0xb430cf88 to 0xb430d189 (code length 513) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:GetGroupInfo (int,int&,int&) emitted at 0xb430d1e0 to 0xb430d2a1 (code length 193) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Mark:get_Index () emitted at 0xb430d2a8 to 0xb430d2c7 (code length 31) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Mark:get_Length () emitted at 0xb430d2c8 to 0xb430d2f0 (code length 40) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match:.ctor (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Regex,System.Text.RegularExpressions.IMachine,string,int,int,int,int,int) emitted at 0xb430d2f8 to 0xb430d364 (code length 108) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match:.cctor () emitted at 0xb430d378 to 0xb430d39d (code length 37) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430d3b0 to 0xb430d410 (code length 96) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.GroupCollection:.ctor (int) emitted at 0xb430d418 to 0xb430d43b (code length 35) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.GroupCollection:SetValue (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Group,int) emitted at 0xb430d440 to 0xb430d459 (code length 25) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Group:.ctor (string,int,int,int) emitted at 0xb430d460 to 0xb430d4ef (code length 143) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Interpreter:PopulateGroup (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Group,int,int) emitted at 0xb430d4f0 to 0xb430d670 (code length 384) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match:get_Groups () emitted at 0xb430d678 to 0xb430d683 (code length 11) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.MatchCollection:.ctor (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match) emitted at 0xb430d688 to 0xb430d6b4 (code length 44) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.MatchCollection:get_Item (int) emitted at 0xb430d6b8 to 0xb430d780 (code length 200) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.MatchCollection:TryToGet (int) emitted at 0xb430d798 to 0xb430d839 (code length 161) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.GroupCollection:get_Item (string) emitted at 0xb430d850 to 0xb430d902 (code length 178) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Regex:GroupNumberFromName (string) emitted at 0xb430d928 to 0xb430d9a8 (code length 128) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.GroupCollection:get_Item (int) emitted at 0xb430d9b0 to 0xb430d9f6 (code length 70) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Capture:ToString () emitted at 0xb430d9f8 to 0xb430da06 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.RegularExpressions.Capture:get_Value () emitted at 0xb430da18 to 0xb430da4a (code length 50) [LotROLinux.run]
Method LotROLinux.MozillaStatus:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430da50 to 0xb430dbfc (code length 428) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:.ctor (string,string) emitted at 0xb430dc90 to 0xb430dd02 (code length 114) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:set_UseShellExecute (bool) emitted at 0xb430dd08 to 0xb430dd17 (code length 15) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:set_RedirectStandardOutput (bool) emitted at 0xb430dd18 to 0xb430dd27 (code length 15) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:Start (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo) emitted at 0xb430dde8 to 0xb430de50 (code length 104) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430de88 to 0xb430deb1 (code length 41) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430ded8 to 0xb430dee6 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.ComponentModel.Component:.ctor () emitted at 0xb430def8 to 0xb430df60 (code length 104) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process:set_StartInfo (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo) emitted at 0xb430df68 to 0xb430dfb8 (code length 80) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:set_StartInfo (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo) emitted at 0xb430dff0 to 0xb430e03a (code length 74) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:Start_common (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,System.Diagnostics.Process) emitted at 0xb430e040 to 0xb430e0fe (code length 190) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_FileName () emitted at 0xb430e140 to 0xb430e14b (code length 11) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_UseShellExecute () emitted at 0xb430e150 to 0xb430e15c (code length 12) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:Start_noshell (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,System.Diagnostics.Process) emitted at 0xb430e630 to 0xb430f3d4 (code length 3492) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.Path:IsPathRooted (string) emitted at 0xb430f588 to 0xb430f6c6 (code length 318) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.Path:.cctor () emitted at 0xb430f6d8 to 0xb430f888 (code length 432) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_VolumeSeparatorChar () emitted at 0xb430f8e0 to 0xb430f935 (code length 85) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.MonoIO:.cctor () emitted at 0xb430f938 to 0xb430f964 (code length 44) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IntPtr:op_Explicit (long) emitted at 0xb430f978 to 0xb430f99c (code length 36) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_DirectorySeparatorChar () emitted at 0xb430f9a0 to 0xb430f9f5 (code length 85) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_AltDirectorySeparatorChar () emitted at 0xb430f9f8 to 0xb430fa4d (code length 85) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_PathSeparator () emitted at 0xb430fa50 to 0xb430faa5 (code length 85) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Environment:get_IsRunningOnWindows () emitted at 0xb430faa8 to 0xb430facb (code length 35) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.String:IndexOfAny (char[]) emitted at 0xb430fad0 to 0xb430fb33 (code length 99) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.String:InternalIndexOfAny (char[],int,int) emitted at 0xb430fb48 to 0xb430fcfb (code length 435) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.String:IndexOfImpl (char,int,int) emitted at 0xb430fd10 to 0xb430ff43 (code length 563) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_HaveEnvVars () emitted at 0xb430ff48 to 0xb430ff79 (code length 49) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_RedirectStandardInput () emitted at 0xb430ff80 to 0xb430ff8c (code length 12) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_ConsoleInput () emitted at 0xb430ff90 to 0xb430ffd6 (code length 70) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_RedirectStandardOutput () emitted at 0xb430ffd8 to 0xb430ffe4 (code length 12) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:CreatePipe (intptr&,intptr&) emitted at 0xb430ffe8 to 0xb4310047 (code length 95) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:get_RedirectStandardError () emitted at 0xb4310048 to 0xb4310054 (code length 12) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:get_ConsoleError () emitted at 0xb4310058 to 0xb431009e (code length 70) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Diagnostics.Process:CreateProcess_internal (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,intptr,intptr,intptr,System.Diagnostics.Process/ProcInfo&) emitted at 0xb43100a0 to 0xb4310108 (code length 104) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:Close (intptr,System.IO.MonoIOError&) emitted at 0xb4310110 to 0xb431016f (code length 95) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.IO.FileStream:.ctor (intptr,System.IO.FileAccess,bool) emitted at 0xb4310170 to 0xb43101bc (code length 76) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.FileStream:.ctor (intptr,System.IO.FileAccess,bool) emitted at 0xb43101e0 to 0xb4310202 (code length 34) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.FileStream:.ctor (intptr,System.IO.FileAccess,bool,int,bool) emitted at 0xb4310218 to 0xb431023d (code length 37) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.FileStream:.ctor (intptr,System.IO.FileAccess,bool,int,bool,bool) emitted at 0xb4310250 to 0xb4310484 (code length 564) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.IO.MonoIO:GetFileType (intptr,System.IO.MonoIOError&) emitted at 0xb43104d8 to 0xb4310528 (code length 80) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.FileStream:InitBuffer (int,bool) emitted at 0xb4310530 to 0xb4310600 (code length 208) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.IO.StreamReader:.ctor (System.IO.Stream) emitted at 0xb4310608 to 0xb431063c (code length 52) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.StreamReader:.cctor () emitted at 0xb43106d0 to 0xb43106f7 (code length 39) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) NullStreamReader:.ctor () emitted at 0xb4310708 to 0xb4310731 (code length 41) [LotROLinux.run]
Method NullStreamReader:.ctor () emitted at 0xb4310758 to 0xb4310766 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.StreamReader:.ctor () emitted at 0xb4310778 to 0xb4310786 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.TextReader:.ctor () emitted at 0xb4310798 to 0xb43107a6 (code length 14) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.StreamReader:.ctor (System.IO.Stream) emitted at 0xb43107a8 to 0xb43107d9 (code length 49) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.Encoding:get_UTF8Unmarked () emitted at 0xb4310800 to 0xb431088d (code length 141) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.StreamReader:.ctor (System.IO.Stream,System.Text.Encoding,bool,int) emitted at 0xb4310890 to 0xb43108b7 (code length 39) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.StreamReader:Initialize (System.IO.Stream,System.Text.Encoding,bool,int) emitted at 0xb43108c8 to 0xb4310bb7 (code length 751) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.IO.FileStream:get_CanRead () emitted at 0xb4310bc8 to 0xb4310bf3 (code length 43) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.UTF8Encoding:GetDecoder () emitted at 0xb4310c18 to 0xb4310c42 (code length 42) [LotROLinux.run]
Method UTF8Decoder:.ctor (bool) emitted at 0xb4310c58 to 0xb4310c81 (code length 41) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.Decoder:.ctor () emitted at 0xb4310c98 to 0xb4310c9d (code length 5) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.UTF8Encoding:GetPreamble () emitted at 0xb4310ca0 to 0xb4310d35 (code length 149) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Text.UTF8Encoding:GetMaxCharCount (int) emitted at 0xb4310d38 to 0xb4310d9e (code length 102) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process:StartExitCallbackIfNeeded () emitted at 0xb4310da0 to 0xb4310de0 (code length 64) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:StartExitCallbackIfNeeded () emitted at 0xb4310ee8 to 0xb4310fd4 (code length 236) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process:WaitForExit () emitted at 0xb4311018 to 0xb4311058 (code length 64) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:WaitForExit () emitted at 0xb4311090 to 0xb43110a2 (code length 18) [LotROLinux.run]
Method System.Diagnostics.Process:WaitForExit (int) emitted at 0xb43110b8 to 0xb43110e7 (code length 47) [LotROLinux.run]
Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Diagnostics.Process:WaitForExit_internal (intptr,int) emitted at 0xb43110f8 to 0xb431115a (code length 98) [LotROLinux.run]
```

I hope, that what I'm doing here is helping. I don't want to make anyone's live harder than necessary  :Wink:  Woul like to see that thing working on my machine though.

----------


## ajackson

> by pretty empty I mean the window is blank. There is a the window title bar displaying the name of the App and  the rest is white or a bit darker than white actually  It looks like a hanging application.
> 
> concerning the verbose output, you are right the output on page 29 was from 0.2, 0.3.1 gives me:
> 
> 
> ```
> System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo:set_RedirectStandardOutput (bool) emitted at 0xb430dd18 to 0xb430dd27 (code length 15) [LotROLinux.run]
> Method System.Diagnostics.Process:WaitForExit (int) emitted at 0xb43110b8 to 0xb43110e7 (code length 47) [LotROLinux.run]
> ```


I think I have worked out what is going wrong here, those lines I left in the code block tell me that somehow you are still compiling my gecko detection code (which was dodgy as hell).

Try removing the directory you have built the launcher in and unpacking a fresh version of 0.3.1, you should then hopefully be able to build a working version of 0.3.1 instead of one with some of the old code still in it.

----------


## CSWScrooge

Yep,

that was the problem.

The launcher now starts. Can't log in though.

Available languages checked.
Fetched details from GLS data centre.
Realm list obtained.
World queue configuration read
Error authenticating account

----------


## metabeardo

Hello all. Thanks very much for all of your work.

There are a couple of things I want to mention about LOTRO on my box (Fedora Core 5, AMD64, 2 gigs RAM, latest wine, nVidia card w/512 memory and restricted drivers), in case anyone has suggestions or they help others to sort things out.

1. I have really long initial load times, between authentication and character select. Black screen for as much as 3 minutes. I can tell whether it will eventually render by looking at the appearance of the cursor, but I still have to wait. Load times between zones is normal once I'm actually in the game.

2. My interface doesn't refresh- I never know how much life I have or what the messages in my logs and so forth are. If I really need to look at something changing a graphics setting causes the interface to refresh. Obviously this is a poor solution.

Thanks again to everyone working on this. I really have enjoyed the game so far.

----------


## CSWScrooge

@metabeardo 

have you tried to run it with nice?

I use Sny's script and modified the start command at the end of teh script to:
'nice -20 wine ${gameClient_FILE} ${gameClient_ARGS} $@'

hope this helps

----------


## kasulstyls

got it compiled and fixed some of the pop up errors that i needed to configure in my prefernce.ini file.  Thanks a bunch!!! 

I am now expereincing an issue with the connection state screen, i get a screen that says " connection to servers is lost! "  with a quit button.    Has anybody else experienced such a thing?

Just to make sure I did log in with my MS box and logged in fine.

Kas

----------


## metabeardo

I've gotten that error now and again, but I can usually just run the script a second time and get in.

----------


## Fitzy_oz

The new version works successfully for me, great work ajackson.

----------


## ajackson

@kasulstyls

I've had that connection lost with server error on a windows box as well, from what I can tell when you logon you join the world queue with a queue id (which is passed to the client so that the client knows when it can connect proper), it seems that every once in a while items just vanish of the queue so when the client asks "can I logon proper" it gets told "you aren't in the queue", then you get that error.

@CSWScrooge

I'm glad you have it loading correct now, as for the authentication error, either you have been unlucky with the game servers or there is something in your username and/or password. Do you have any special characters in either of them? If so then the gui might not be sending them out properly to the authentication server.

I will look into adding better feedback for errors from the server as that should aid problem fixing, for now though give it another go, if it still fails give SNy's script a go, if that doesn't fail we know it is something in the gui.

@metabeardo

What nvidia card have you got? If it is a fairly new one (late series 7 or series 8 ) you might need to use the beta drivers as I understand the series 8 cards are still a bit problematic.

Also double check that you have the registry entry for graphics memory correct as that does make a huge difference.

----------


## CSWScrooge

I have to apologize,

last night I had drunken some wine and was a bit tired, so I had a typo in my account data.

With the correct account information the launcher works almost perfectly  :Smile:  Great work!

Maybe you could add an option to start wine with nice? I really can't play without reducing niceness of wine to -20 (well, actually I've never tried another value).

Another question I would like to ask is:
I've read a few pages earlier in this thread you mentioned, that since the last wine update you have sound int the cut-scenes movies? Do you mean the intro? Is there anything else, other than update wine to 0.9.39, that has to be done for that to work?

----------


## Fitzy_oz

Has anyone managed to get it working under Cedega yet, i wonder whether the direct X implementation under it might yield some different results for the currently unusable graphics opitions? or speed?

I have tried it but am still hampered by the permissions error that is mentioned quite a few times earlyin the thread.

----------


## Marigny

> Uh, well, no.
> My suggestion was to not edit the script for the parameter at all, but to call the script with it appended, like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./lotrolauncher.script --HighResOutOfDate
> ```
> 
> As the script will just append all parameters it gets to the command line it finally executes, this will end up being a parameter to the game. You can also add various other options to the game client this way.
> ...


Thanks SNy. I'm going to modify my tutorial !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ajackson

> Has anyone managed to get it working under Cedega yet, i wonder whether the direct X implementation under it might yield some different results for the currently unusable graphics opitions? or speed?
> 
> I have tried it but am still hampered by the permissions error that is mentioned quite a few times earlyin the thread.


The only thing I can think of for the error under cedega is it not being able to find the "My Documents" folder to read/create the directory where it stores the UserPrefs file, the client has an option --prefs followed by a string which specifies what UserPrefs file to use. Maybe try setting that to the directory that definitely exists and see if you get the same error message.

Edit: Another thought is to get a file tracker to see if you can work out what files it is trying to access.

----------


## mr_padawan

Hello everyone!

i'm actually a Gentoo user, but there doesn't seem to be any posts on the gentoo forum about Lotro.

Well, I'm having a problem:
I got this mail today about trying Lotro for free for three doys, so I downloaded the game from one of their supplied mirrors and installed it using wine.
I've followed the guide and fiddled in the registry and so on, and I've built the GUI-launcher too.
However, when the game has launched, it just gets past the first screen and comes to a black screen with only a "Quit" button. Nothing else.

Do I need to update the game, or what's happening?

----------


## thak

> Hello everyone!
> 
> i'm actually a Gentoo user, but there doesn't seem to be any posts on the gentoo forum about Lotro.
> 
> Well, I'm having a problem:
> I got this mail today about trying Lotro for free for three doys, so I downloaded the game from one of their supplied mirrors and installed it using wine.
> I've followed the guide and fiddled in the registry and so on, and I've built the GUI-launcher too.
> However, when the game has launched, it just gets past the first screen and comes to a black screen with only a "Quit" button. Nothing else.
> 
> Do I need to update the game, or what's happening?


Yes.  As noted in earlier portions of the thread, you have to use a Windows installation to patch the game before you can play it in Linux.  Unfortunately.

However, you should be able to use a virtual machine to do this, since you're not actually going to run the game in the VM...

Good luck...

----------


## Beren Camlost

I would guess that the downloaded client is not up to date as far as patches go. What you will have to do is patch up LotRO on either a Windows partition or thru a virtual machine, and then copy the updated files (preferably the whole LotRO folder) back into the Wine LotRO folder and then launch the game. 

It's simply a result of the original launcher doing all the patching and we haven't been able to replicate the patching process in wine just yet.

----------


## beerfan

One solution to circumvent the patching issue would be to write a script which determines which files have changed, tars them up, and creates a torrent of them. Then others could just grab the torrent and not worry about having to load up windows to update.

Caveats:
1. Someone would have to update, with Windows, and publish and everyone else would be suffering until then.
2. Security risk of infected binaries cropping up if this caught on.
3. It would likely be as much of a hassle as just updating with Windows.

----------


## ajackson

The trouble you have is that the patches for the two versions are different and you are guaranteed to get someone who uses the US patch on the EU version (or vice versa) who then becomes abusive towards the person providing the patch. Also I think Turbine have stated that they will come down hard on people hosting their files on the internet, so it is not worth the hassle or aggro.

The patching is definitely something that will be hard to replicate, I know which dll does the work but so far I can't quite work out how it does it and it seems the patching process for the EU version is slightly different than the US version (going by network captures) despite the two respective patching libraries being identical.

----------


## mr_padawan

Right. I've patched the game in windows, but now it crashes for me on statup with this message:


```
ALSA lib conf.c:3939:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000138 at address 0xf7d73b7c (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000138 in 32-bit code (0xf7d73b7c).
Register dump:
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:f7d73b7c ESP:0033f180 EBP:0033f19c EFLAGS:00010216(   - 00      -RIAP1)
 EAX:00000001 EBX:7d205e24 ECX:0000008b EDX:00000815
 ESI:00000138 EDI:0033f314
Stack dump:
0x0033f180 in <unknown module>:  7d1e9d80 0033f314 00000138 0000022c
0x0033f190 in <unknown module>:  7ed3475b 7d1e9d49 7d205e24 0033f1dc
0x0033f1a0 in <unknown module>:  7d1e55cc 00000001 0033f314 0000022c
0x0033f1b0 in <unknown module>:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001
0x0033f1c0 in <unknown module>:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0033f1d0 in <unknown module>:  7ed4d15c 00164930 7ed95ec0 0033f23c
Backtrace:
=> 1 0xf7d73b7c memcpy+0x1c() in libc.so.6 (0x0033f19c)
   2 0x7d1e55cc OSS_widMessage+0x30c(wDevID=<register EDI not in topmost frame>, wMsg=<register ESI not in topmost frame>, dwUser=0x0, dwParam1=0x33f314, dwParam2=0x0) [/home/aferthas/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/wineos
s.drv/audio.c:3112] in wineoss (0x0033f1dc)
   3 0x7ed3217c MMDRV_Message+0x45c(mld=<register ESI not in topmost frame>, wMsg=0x815, dwParam1=0x33f314, dwParam2=0x0, bFrom32=0x1) [/home/aferthas/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/winmm/lolvldrv.c:228] in winmm (0x0033f
23c)
   4 0x7ed325b9 MMDRV_PhysicalFeatures+0x1a9(mld=<register EDI not in topmost frame>, uMsg=<register ESI not in topmost frame>, dwParam1=0x33f314, dwParam2=0x0) [/home/aferthas/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/winmm/lolvldr
v.c:535] in winmm (0x0033f27c)
   5 0x7ed40df0 waveInMessage+0x140(hWaveIn=<register EDI not in topmost frame>, uMessage=0x815, dwParam1=0x33f314, dwParam2=0x0) [/home/aferthas/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/winmm/winmm.c:2786] in winmm (0x0033f2bc)
   6 0x7e8ec7ac DirectSoundCaptureEnumerateA+0x15c(lpDSEnumCallback=0x994150, lpContext=0x33f578) [/home/aferthas/kumbayo/kumbayo/dlls/dsound/capture.c:306] in dsound (0x0033f55c)
   7 0x00994267 in lotroclient (+0x594267) (0x0033fd30)
   8 0x005ebbf7 in lotroclient (+0x1ebbf7) (0x00000000)
0xf7d73b7c memcpy+0x1c in libc.so.6: repe movsl (%esi),%es:(%edi)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (122 modules)
PE        340000-  355000       Deferred        vorbisfile
PE        360000-  36d000       Deferred        ogg
PE        370000-  382000       Deferred        zlib1t
PE        390000-  3e9000       Deferred        dpvs
PE        3f0000-  3f6000       Deferred        corestrings
PE        400000-  ecc000       Export          lotroclient
PE        ed0000- 1130000       Deferred        d3dx9_30
PE       1130000- 1238000       Deferred        vorbis
PE      10000000-100f8000       Deferred        openal32
PE      12000000-121c6000       Deferred        xerces-c_2_6
PE      18000000-18033000       Deferred        binkw32
PE      50000000-5006d000       Deferred        granny2
PE      60000000-60058000       Deferred        ijl15
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
PE      7c340000-7c396000       Deferred        msvcr71
ELF     7c625000-7c63a000       Deferred        wtsapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7c630000-7c63a000       \               wtsapi32
ELF     7c7b5000-7c7eb000       Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE  7c7c0000-7c7eb000       \               dinput
ELF     7c7eb000-7c7f6000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7c8d5000-7c950000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7c950000-7ca0f000       Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE  7c960000-7ca0f000       \               wined3d
ELF     7ca0f000-7ca3b000       Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE  7ca20000-7ca3b000       \               d3d9
ELF     7cd6e000-7cd9c000       Deferred        libcrypt.so.1
ELF     7cd9c000-7cdca000       Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF     7cdd4000-7cded000       Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE  7cde0000-7cded000       \               dinput8
ELF     7ce1a000-7ce4c000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7ce20000-7ce4c000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7ce4c000-7ce72000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7ce50000-7ce72000       \               msacm32
ELF     7ce72000-7cf30000       Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF     7d1b9000-7d1ce000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7d1c0000-7d1ce000       \               midimap
ELF     7d1ce000-7d20a000       Dwarf           wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7d1e0000-7d20a000       \               wineoss
ELF     7d20a000-7d23b000       Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE  7d210000-7d23b000       \               winealsa
ELF     7d23b000-7d23e000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7d249000-7d261000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7d250000-7d261000       \               msacm32
ELF     7d814000-7e186000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF     7e186000-7e21a000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e21a000-7e21f000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e21f000-7e222000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7e222000-7e30d000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e30d000-7e31b000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e31b000-7e332000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e332000-7e33b000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7e33e000-7e343000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7e343000-7e34c000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7e34c000-7e350000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7e350000-7e358000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7e35e000-7e3ec000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7e370000-7e3ec000       \               winex11
ELF     7e430000-7e44f000       Deferred        libexpat.so.0
ELF     7e44f000-7e479000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7e479000-7e48b000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7e48b000-7e4f0000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7e513000-7e546000       Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE  7e520000-7e546000       \               winspool
ELF     7e546000-7e5e6000       Deferred        comdlg32<elf>
  \-PE  7e550000-7e5e6000       \               comdlg32
ELF     7e5e6000-7e5fa000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7e5f0000-7e5fa000       \               lz32
ELF     7e5fa000-7e613000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7e600000-7e613000       \               version
ELF     7e613000-7e63f000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e620000-7e63f000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e63f000-7e659000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e650000-7e659000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e659000-7e678000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7e660000-7e678000       \               mpr
ELF     7e678000-7e6c0000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7e680000-7e6c0000       \               wininet
ELF     7e6c0000-7e77c000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e6d0000-7e77c000       \               comctl32
ELF     7e77c000-7e7d4000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e790000-7e7d4000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e7d4000-7e8ce000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e7e0000-7e8ce000       \               shell32
ELF     7e8ce000-7e917000       Dwarf           dsound<elf>
  \-PE  7e8e0000-7e917000       \               dsound
ELF     7e917000-7e97b000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7e930000-7e97b000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7e97b000-7ea14000       Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE  7e990000-7ea14000       \               oleaut32
ELF     7ea14000-7ea26000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7ea27000-7ea2c000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7ea2c000-7ea49000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7ea30000-7ea49000       \               imm32
ELF     7ea49000-7ea9e000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7ea60000-7ea9e000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7ea9e000-7eb3a000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7eab0000-7eb3a000       \               ole32
ELF     7eb3a000-7ebce000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7eb50000-7ebce000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ebce000-7ed09000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebf0000-7ed09000       \               user32
ELF     7ed09000-7ed97000       Dwarf           winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7ed10000-7ed97000       \               winmm
ELF     7ed97000-7eddd000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7eddd000       \               advapi32
ELF     7eddd000-7ef01000       Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee00000-7ef01000       \               kernel32
ELF     7ef01000-7ef0b000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7ef0b000-7ef21000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7ef21000-7ef47000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7ef4c000-7ef6a000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7ef50000-7ef6a000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7ef6a000-7f000000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7ef80000-7f000000       \               ntdll
ELF     f7d00000-f7d02000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF     f7d04000-f7d08000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     f7d08000-f7e2f000       Export          libc.so.6
ELF     f7e2f000-f7e46000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     f7e46000-f7e50000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     f7e61000-f7e69000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     f7e69000-f7f7a000       Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF     f7f7b000-f7f97000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000d 
        0000000e    0 
00000008 (D) Z:\mnt\storage\program\The Lord of the Rings Online\lotroclient.exe
        00000013    0 
        00000012    0 
        00000011    0 
        00000010   15 
        0000000f    0 
        0000000c    0 
        0000000a    0 
        00000009    0 <==
```

Any ideas?

[EDIT:]
It was just a sound error :Y

----------


## delmar

Thanks alot for your efforts SNy and Ajackson !!!.

By following the info on wineHQ regarding the .ini file settings and the registry entries, plus using the GUI Launcher for Linux, I was up and running in no time on my Ubuntu Feisty box, and i didn't need to buy Crossover or fight with Cedega.  I actually got it working and logging in a few weeks back, but haven't had a chance to play at all until today. 

There is only one problem I am having, and that is the HUGE amount of memory usage.

My wifes system is win2k (and is the source of the patched content for my system, when a patch is released). We both started new toons, both Hobbits, and after a few minutes met up in Archet in BreeLand.

To start with my game was fine. Nice and smooth, and my only concern was the amount of time I could see myself sinking into LOTRO.   Soon however, it just got slower and slower. I checked the memory usage and it was almost 1gig (which is all I have). 

When I first start the game and login, lotroclient.exe is using 600mb or so, and while moving around in Archet it soars up to 900mb or higher.  At one point we left the town and ran around killing things, and the memory seemed to hold around 700mb and it was playable.
All the while, my wifes memory usage on her win2k system starts at under 400mb, and doesn't climb up past 500mb.   

I'm sure the quick fix for me is going to be another gig of ram, but the memory usage for LOTRO does seem excessive under Linux/Wine, compared to regular *******. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions apart from installing more ram?

Cheers.

----------


## ajackson

The wine developers are doing a very good job, considering directx is not the nicest of things to try to reverse engineer (too many undocumented features). But us users can help by filing bug reports when we hit glitches, then we can supply them with the information they need to correct the issues.

The bug with switching to windowed mode has been fixed so come wine-0.9.44 that should be ok again. But if you find a glitch, raise a bug and let me know so I can add it to the AppDB page bug tracker.

----------


## Freakmanshows

I'm using windows XP. When I launch LOTRO I get an Error message that says "Hardware texture compression support was not detected. This video card feature is required to run the game. [129] What do I do to fix this?

----------


## Posh

I thought I would post what the current issues I'm having running LOTRO under wine are.

- Antialiasing & Anisotropic Filtering - can't be turned on in game or forced via Nvidia Control Panel.

- Stencil Shadows - Causes all kinds of graphical glitches

- VideoPostEffects - Causes all kinds of graphical glitches

- Landscape Shadows can't be set to high - Causes areas to turn black

- Distant Imposters - Doesn't seem to work

- using Wine built for AMD64 the cursor doesn't render properly.  Works fine using i386 build of wine

The last issue is interesting as I'm not sure what is causing it.  I would use the i386 build on my amd64 install except it causes the game to use both screens (I have dual monitors) instead of just one like the amd64 does.  I haven't had any success with devilspie in getting this remedied.

----------


## ajackson

> I'm using windows XP. When I launch LOTRO I get an Error message that says "Hardware texture compression support was not detected. This video card feature is required to run the game. [129] What do I do to fix this?


Err do you mean you are using wine set as windows xp or you are using windows xp? If it is the first one then change the OS to windows 2000 and check which video drivers you have installed. If it is the latter, try going to the official LOTRO forums (www.lotro.com or www.lotro-europe.com) or maybe find a windows support forum.

----------


## ajackson

> - using Wine built for AMD64 the cursor doesn't render properly.  Works fine using i386 build of wine


I had that problem read http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit and check out the bit about creating the sym links in /usr/lib32, what I did was check in usr/lib32 to see if that had a .so.* version and created the .so pointing to that.

----------


## Posh

> I had that problem read http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit and check out the bit about creating the sym links in /usr/lib32, what I did was check in usr/lib32 to see if that had a .so.* version and created the .so pointing to that.


Interesting... I have hundred or more of files like libXcursor.so.1 that then point to libXcursor.so.1.0.2... but no libXcursor.so file.  Any quick command that can add 100+ symbolic links for me automatically  :Smile: .

----------


## ajackson

> Interesting... I have hundred or more of files like libXcursor.so.1 that then point to libXcursor.so.1.0.2... but no libXcursor.so file.  Any quick command that can add 100+ symbolic links for me automatically .


You only need the ones that the ./configure of wine mentions which for me was around 10-15 (can't remember but it was in that region).

Edit: and you only need a link for the top level one so you would need libXcursor.so pointing to libXcursor.so.1 and don't need to worry about the .so.1.0.2 file at all.

----------


## sprocket1985

> What card/drivers you using as I've had the high quality lighting working fine for quite a while but then I get glitches on the post processing.
> 
> I'll amend the AppDB page and downgrade the post process to be a possible problem rather than definate.


Sorry for the belated reply, I work strange shifts.
I use a NVIDIA 7900 GS with the 9631 drivers. Should I upgrade to 9755?

EDIT: Updated drivers, no joy, although I've stopped getting black windows while running the game, so it's not all bad

----------


## ajackson

> I use a NVIDIA 7900 GS with the 9631 drivers. Should I upgrade to 9755?
> 
> EDIT: Updated drivers, no joy, although I've stopped getting black windows while running the game, so it's not all bad


I'd be inclined to use envy or nvidia driver from the nvidia site, I use the one from the nvidia site which is 100.14.11

Edit: Envy seems the better option as you have to mess around a bit with removing the restricted kernel modules when you use 100.14.11, I've had to reinstall them and the only way I could get 100.14.11 installed was letting envy do its stuff.

----------


## BatPenguin

Hello everybody!

Great to see that people are working on getting LOTRO working - thank you!

I see that there's over 50 pages of messages in this thread now and apparently the things to do to make it work have changed at least a bit since page 1 (from browsing through it), so I was wondering if anyone has written or could be kind enough to write an actual how-to for this based on everything that's been discovered in this thread to help those of us who are just trying to get it working. Or are the instructions at the beginning of the thread still totally valid?

Sorry if it seems I'm just being lazy to not feel like reading through all messages, but I'm sure I'm not the only person who've come across this thread and is kinda wondering what's been discussed/discovered during the discussion and what would be the best way to start installing/playing it now under Ubuntu based on current knowledge. Thanks!

----------


## drummingpariah

> Thanks for trying to help, but none of those helped. :/ Im pretty sure its about the drivers now. There was a new wine release yesterday, 0.9.47, and it didnt fix anything for me (although jumping from driver version 8.40.4 to 8.41.7 gave me a HUGE fps-improvement even though it gave some graphic glitches) and the huge UI-glitches remains.
> 
> I ask once again;
> *Is there any ATI-user out there that runs lotro playable on wine? What ati-driver and wine-version are you using?*


Last try (for the wonky cinematics, anyway).  Try disabling sounds altogether.  Some sound drivers can cause real issues when playing videos (especially the Realtek drivers, for whatever reason).  It might not even be the video rendering that's causing problems, it could be the sound rendering.

----------


## deanus

drummingpariah,

I believe I'm in the same boat as you (although I'm running FC7).

ATI 9800 Pro
Wine 0.9.46 + Catalyst Drivers 8.40.4

LOTRO loads fine - running 1024x768 in a wine virtual desktop, good fps too. The only problem is that the UI isn't drawn properly. The character select screen looks fine but the game picks up the mouse cursor as being about an inch off where it appears to me. (see the first screenshot)
Also once actually in game, there are some odd glitches and the UI is really messed up. (see the second screenshot).

Maybe someone can see something in my wine debug below (this is from launching the game to exiting it).



```
Ready. Now starting the client...
ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 1
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:1
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f80c,0x00000000), stub!
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDeviceMultiSampleType Quality levels unsupported at present
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_SetSoftwareVertexProcessing (0x13b310) : stub
fixme:wtsapi:WTSRegisterSessionNotification Stub 0x20024 0x00000000
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_InitNew (0x65302a0)
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_InitNew (0x653f3a0)
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_InitNew (0x6598228)
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_InitNew (0x98b4ce8)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_DoVerb stub for -3
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x6598228)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x6598228)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_DoVerb stub for -3
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x653f3a0)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x653f3a0)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_DoVerb stub for -3
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x65302a0)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x65302a0)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_DoVerb stub for -3
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x98b4ce8)
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x98b4ce8)->(1)
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
fixme:wtsapi:WTSUnRegisterSessionNotification Stub 0x20024
```

Dean

addendum: see the tooltip slightly below the "Characters" box in the first screenshot to see where the mouse is while the "enter middle earth" button is highlighted.

addendum #2: just re-read the above posts, particularly by Guinivere, looks like i'll just have to start saving for an nvidia card (I need a new computer anyway)

----------


## ajackson

It might not help (as the devs may turn around and say driver issue) but try raising a bug on the wine site about this, that way someone who knows what to look for in the debug logs might find a solution. Worth a go.

----------


## Fitzy_oz

> drummingpariah,
> 
> I believe I'm in the same boat as you (although I'm running FC7).
> 
> ATI 9800 Pro
> Wine 0.9.46 + Catalyst Drivers 8.40.4
> 
> LOTRO loads fine - running 1024x768 in a wine virtual desktop, good fps too. The only problem is that the UI isn't drawn properly. The character select screen looks fine but the game picks up the mouse cursor as being about an inch off where it appears to me. (see the first screenshot)
> Also once actually in game, there are some odd glitches and the UI is really messed up. (see the second screenshot).
> ...



Guys, might be a longshot but try dropping your X-Server's color depth down to 16bit color instead of 24bit.

----------


## deanus

Fitzy_oz,

I was actually looking at doing that but not quite sure how. Normally, I should just be able to do this from System > Administration > Display (i'm running FC7 not Ubuntu, as mentioned above). However, as I have installed the catalyst drivers this apparently breaks the Display options in FC.



```
[Dean@localhost ~]$ /usr/bin/system-config-display
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/system-config-display/xconf.py", line 381, in <module>
    dialog = xConfigDialog.XConfigDialog(hardware_state, xconfig, rhpxl.videocard.VideoCardInfo())
  File "/usr/share/system-config-display/xConfigDialog.py", line 646, in __init__
    self.xml.get_widget("secondMonitorLabel").set_text(monitor_list[1].modelname)
TypeError: GtkLabel.set_text() argument 1 must be string, not None
```

So, I tried manually editing my X config (this is where my linux knowledge kind of fails me). My config /etc/X11/xorg.conf is as below.



```
# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "single head configuration"
        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "LCD Panel 1024x768"
        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5
        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0
        Option      "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
        Option      "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Videocard0"
        Driver      "radeon"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
        Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Videocard0"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"
        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I tried manually editing both sets of 24 under the section "Screen" to 32 but X failed to load so I had to use a knoppix cd I had to mount and edit the values back to 24.

Can anyone suggest another way to change this value? I tried looking in the Catalyst Control Centre but there is no colour depth option.

----------


## francescob

you have to type 16 in place of 24, not 32 which is not a supported value

Francesco

----------


## deanus

Hi Francesco,

I was actually just trying that - no luck though. Still the UI problems/glitches.

----------


## ipx

> drummingpariah,
> 
> I believe I'm in the same boat as you (although I'm running FC7).
> 
> ATI 9800 Pro
> Wine 0.9.46 + Catalyst Drivers 8.40.4
> 
> LOTRO loads fine - running 1024x768 in a wine virtual desktop, good fps too. The only problem is that the UI isn't drawn properly. The character select screen looks fine but the game picks up the mouse cursor as being about an inch off where it appears to me. (see the first screenshot)
> Also once actually in game, there are some odd glitches and the UI is really messed up. (see the second screenshot).
> ...


I think its the ATI-drivers. It you try the latest ati-driver, you get a lot of graphic glitches but it runs ALOT smoother, but the UI-problem remains... Lets just hope the ati-driver comes out soon enough  :Smile:

----------


## ipx

> Last try (for the wonky cinematics, anyway).  Try disabling sounds altogether.  Some sound drivers can cause real issues when playing videos (especially the Realtek drivers, for whatever reason).  It might not even be the video rendering that's causing problems, it could be the sound rendering.


That solved the movies-issue partly! It was not as choppy was it was before, and i suspect that the lag i saw now is because if ****** drivers. I simply disabled the sound in winecfg  :Smile:

----------


## drummingpariah

> That solved the movies-issue partly! It was not as choppy was it was before, and i suspect that the lag i saw now is because if ****** drivers. I simply disabled the sound in winecfg


Excellent, I'm glad I could help.  I don't know why everybody assumes I'm having a problem.  My vid card is a pair of 8800 gtx's.  I have no complaints other than the fact that I'm only using one (SLI is wonky even in Windows still).

----------


## ajackson

> Maybe you should raise your expectations on the lotro customer support team... Take a look at the below quote of my correspondence.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> We are working on a permanent solution for this issue.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Sorry but Jamril's response is the brush off response that they use to stop you from keeping posting.

I've read the thread on the LOTRO forums and saw that your other machine has a nVidia GeForce 7600GT 256 MB, if the problem was the GeForce FX 5200 it would not affect this machine. I have a 7600GT working under 64bit Gutsy, so again (since you state the machines have the same sound device) I think your problem is sound related.

----------


## SNy

Good gracious!

I just read through some of the threads over there at the CM forum...
About that Jamril+ character... why on earth do they let such really clueless answers pass through to customers? I mean... Like... I can't even properly put my half disgust half amusement into words here.

SNy

----------


## ajackson

> I just read through some of the threads over there at the CM forum...
> About that Jamril+ character... why on earth do they let such really clueless answers pass through to customers? I mean... Like... I can't even properly put my half disgust half amusement into words here.


You get what you pay for? As in CM don't pay Alchemic Dreams (the support guys) a great deal. Most of the responses you get from the AD bunch just seem to be copy & paste standard responses.

But there are some normal users (Khazneth for a start) who know what they are talking about and seem to do most of the actual help in the support forums.

----------


## liddan

I am kinda stuck, been trying to get Lotro running. First of all I am new to Ubuntu and Linux so I dont really know what I am doing, but willing to learn. I am running Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit with wine 0.9.48.
I think I have done everything the guide on winehq says correctly.
Using the GUI login. Terminal has this to say when I try to login:


```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
user@computerid:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lotro$ err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
```

Also a window pops up with an error, for some reason in french:
La prise en charge de compression de texture matérielle n'a pas été détectée. Cette fonctionnalité de carte vidéo est nécessaire pour l'exécution du jeu. [129]

Babel fish has this to say:
The assumption of responsibility of compression of material texture was not detected. This functionality of video chart is necessary for the execution of the play.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for your time.

----------


## SNy

You are missing the proper driver for you graphics card. Install it from the restricted drivers menu entry on ubuntu 7.10.
Then that first line about missing XFree-DRI should have vanished.

To verify working 3D, try glxinfo and look for "direct rendering: yes".

The game itself is complaining about a missing 3D feature (naturally, as the software rendering doesn't support fancy stuff).

SNy

----------


## liddan

Hmm, this is strange. I did install the restricted driver and direct rendering was working. Got a couple of thousand FPS i glxgears. But now it is disabled.

Two restarts later and direct rendering is working again. :S 
But the problem remains the same. I am even more confused.

----------


## Garyu

http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
Try installing your graphic card drivers with Envy. That might do the trick on some systems.

----------


## ajackson

> Hmm, this is strange. I did install the restricted driver and direct rendering was working. Got a couple of thousand FPS i glxgears. But now it is disabled.
> 
> Two restarts later and direct rendering is working again. :S 
> But the problem remains the same. I am even more confused.


Are you getting the same error message on the terminal? What graphics card have you got and how did you install the drivers & wine?

Have you got the desktop effects enabled? If so try disabling them (shouldn't make any difference but it has caused problems in the past).

----------


## ajackson

*wine-0.9.49*
New version of wine out today, game looks smoother but how much is down to the wine changes and how much the tweaks CM did yesterday I don't know.

Help still doesn't work and probably never will due to it's dependance on IE. Starting in windowed mode still produces the error message about 32 bit graphics.

The only noticable change is that you now longer have to set UseGLSL in the registry as it now defaults to enabled. It also supposidly uses pixel shaders V3 only if the card supports it, whether that gets around the problem LOTRO was having with cards that only supported V2 I don't know.

The how-to on the AppDB page is no longer being maintained by me (don't ask) but my web site has a how-to page now that I will maintain.

----------


## liddan

@Garyu
I installed the drivers from Envy and when I tried to start any 3D application, like glxgears, x would just restart. Removing the drivers caused a lot of problems and I ended having to reinstall everything.

@ajackson
The error message was the same, yes. I have a ATi Radeon x1800xt.
I use the drivers from the restricted drivers manager. I installed wine by adding the repository as described on winehq, I got wine-0.9.49 now, had wine-0.9.48. I tried disabling the desktop effects but that had no effect.

Now I am going to install Lotro again to see if wine-0.9.49 might help. But I have lost direct rendering again, yet glxgears works :S

----------


## ajackson

> It returns a "yes". Compiz-fusion works fine as well, could it be a conflict with that, even though it's turned off? 
> 
> If there's any more info I can give that'd be of help, let me know!


The graphics chip should be able to run LOTRO but on very low settings (unless you have loads of RAM). I found this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...rated+Graphics) which you might have seen about getting the drivers working properly.

If that doesn't help I don't know what to suggest unfortunately.

----------


## ajackson

*LotROLinux-0.6.1*
I apologise for two releases in two day. Fixed a problem with the status windows not scrolling correctly.

----------


## directhex

Question:

Is there any enormous reason not to switch from using a Mono app to launch Wine... to running Windows Mono in Wine and launching "native" apps?

The reason I ask is the patcher process could be made infinitely prettier by P/Invoking patchclient.dll and having some programmatic output, rather than dumping debug messages from hitting the Patch method by hand via rundll.exe

----------


## badrunner

> Question:
> 
> Is there any enormous reason not to switch from using a Mono app to launch Wine... to running Windows Mono in Wine and launching "native" apps?
> 
> The reason I ask is the patcher process could be made infinitely prettier by P/Invoking patchclient.dll and having some programmatic output, rather than dumping debug messages from hitting the Patch method by hand via rundll.exe


Mono on windows doesn't correctly run the launcher yet either (2nd hand info from appdb.winehq.org, i havent actually tried myself).

----------


## directhex

> Mono on windows doesn't correctly run the launcher yet either (2nd hand info from appdb.winehq.org, i havent actually tried myself).


Lots of dodgyruntime detection stuff, I know.

What I mean is, running ajackson's launcher in Mono for Windows.  Actually, let me try...

----------


## ajackson

> Is there any enormous reason not to switch from using a Mono app to launch Wine... to running Windows Mono in Wine and launching "native" apps?


None whatsoever by all means write a windows version of the mono launcher.




> The reason I ask is the patcher process could be made infinitely prettier by P/Invoking patchclient.dll and having some programmatic output, rather than dumping debug messages from hitting the Patch method by hand via rundll.exe


Well the GUI currently does do a bit of parsing to make the output less-ugly (strips all the dots that appear). Since the initial concern was to get a working patch method without having to boot up windows I think the launcher does that. Making it pretty can then be done at my leisure, if I so desire.

The proper launcher is getting closer to working via wine, I think the problems are more mono's than wine's to be honest.

----------


## directhex

> Lots of dodgyruntime detection stuff, I know.
> 
> What I mean is, running ajackson's launcher in Mono for Windows.  Actually, let me try...


urgh, standard mono windows lacks gtkhtml#2

----------


## ajackson

> urgh, standard mono windows lacks gtkhtml#2


I think it is slightly easier to use the gecko (mozilla) web browser under windows so no one has ported GtkHtml as far as I know.

I am working on making the patch window look nicer as well as changing to launcher to be more linux-true (ie install using make install rather than copying).

----------


## funghi

Hi,

I am new to the forums.  I have a question....

My question is: does the EU version of LOTRO use the .NET framework?  The .NET coding renders the game unplayable for my boyfriend (Id like to play with him) and  Turbine offers no LOTRO support for Linux (although I understand they are still involved with the LOTRO project in Europe...I just dont know to what capacity....).  I am considering switching over to the EU version for the reason above, in addition to the fact that I hear better things about Codemasters and their server management.

Thanks

Kim

----------


## ajackson

> My question is: does the EU version of LOTRO use the .NET framework?


Both the EU and US clients use a launcher written in .NET. You can get the game to launch using either my GUI launcher or SNy's CLI launcher (follow the link in my signature for more information on both and a how-to). Once the game launches wine handles it fine except the help system.




> although I understand they are still involved with the LOTRO project in Europe...I just dont know to what capacity....


Codemasters have leased the game from them and run it in the EU area, all patches, new content, etc come via Turbine so the games are more or less identical (EU has language packs for other languages like French and German).




> in addition to the fact that I hear better things about Codemasters and their server management.


Whoever told you that is telling lies, Codemasters are at best on level terms with Turbine's server management but only when CM are having a good day.

----------


## ajackson

> Do I have to catch a TRUE new version of patchclient.dll then, or I already own the right one? Sorry if I haven't understood it very well yet :$  And thank you very much again for your patience


Sounds like you have the right version, perhaps the patching process only creates the directory if it does something. Anyway I have put a check in place for the folder existing so it should no longer crash if it isn't there.

----------


## ajackson

*LotROLinux-0.7.2*
Hopefully I have tracked down most of the areas where the launcher bombs if it hits an unsuspected problem (if you find another just shout).

I've also added an option to save the stuff wine chucks out when running the game, in case you need to save the log for bug report purposes. It gets saved to a file called run.log in the .LotROLinux folder, default is off.

One thing I will say is that if you are logging, when you quit the game the launcher window will be present and looking like it has hung, it hasn't and it will close once it has finished writing the log out.

Did a scan of the LOTRO logo from the box, so it looks better than the last one.

----------


## Alpha4

Great! Thanks!
I've seen you've updated the website too  :Smile: 




> Hopefully I have tracked down most of the areas where the launcher bombs if it hits an unsuspected problem (if you find another just shout).


 :Sad:  One more little thing.. when the directory of the game you have saved is missing (I have the game on a Windows ntfs partition I don't get mounted by default) the options panel alerts an error (and that's very good) but opening the patching panel crashes the app instead.. that's the exception in output:



```
Exception in Gtk# callback delegate
  Note: Applications can use GLib.ExceptionManager.UnhandledException to handle the exception.
System.NullReferenceException: A null value was found where an object instance was required.
  at LotROLinux.MainWindow.OnPatchActivated (System.Object sender, System.EventArgs e) [0x00000] 
  at (wrapper delegate-invoke) System.MulticastDelegate:invoke_void_object_EventArgs (object,System.EventArgs)
  at GLib.Signal.voidObjectCallback (IntPtr handle, IntPtr gch) [0x00000] 

   at GLib.ExceptionManager.RaiseUnhandledException ()
   at GLib.Signal.voidObjectCallback ()
   at GLib.Signal.voidObjectCallback ()
   at Gtk.Application.gtk_main ()
   at Gtk.Application.gtk_main ()
   at Gtk.Application.Run ()
   at GladeApp..ctor ()
   at GladeApp.Main ()
```

Obviously It's not a problem, but it could behave the same way of the options panel..

Thanks in advance from the LOTROLinux-ers!  :Smile:

----------


## oldweasel

Trying to run under Ubuntu 7.10 and having the following issues:

1) If I try to run using the GUI launcher, it correctly allows me to select my server and language, but when i put in my username and password, then launch I get "account details incorrect". What in the previous 90 pages am I missing?

2) I am using the ATI X1950 drivers provided by Envy. When I use the lotro script I am able to login, but all I get is a white screen, what might be going on here?

Thanks, anxious to give this a whirl!

----------


## oldweasel

> Trying to run under Ubuntu 7.10 and having the following issues:
> 
> 1) If I try to run using the GUI launcher, it correctly allows me to select my server and language, but when i put in my username and password, then launch I get "account details incorrect". What in the previous 90 pages am I missing?
> 
> 2) I am using the ATI X1950 drivers provided by Envy. When I use the lotro script I am able to login, but all I get is a white screen, what might be going on here?
> 
> Thanks, anxious to give this a whirl!


UPDATE: Putting in the registry changes fixed the black screen issue. Now the problem is that any screen after the turbine logo screen seems to "jump" back and forth between the desktop and the LotRO client, thus making the game unplayable (I cannot even select any settings on the main menu). also, i don't get my char image on the main menu, just red blocky lines

I am still also unable to get the GUI client to accept my login and password, but the bash script does. Odd.....

----------


## ajackson

> 1) If I try to run using the GUI launcher, it correctly allows me to select my server and language, but when i put in my username and password, then launch I get "account details incorrect". What in the previous 90 pages am I missing?


If it is working via the script I am wondering if it is a character set issue, does your account name or password have any letters with accents, umlauts or some such thing? (Apologies for not knowing the proper name of these things).




> 2) I am using the ATI X1950 drivers provided by Envy. When I use the lotro script I am able to login, but all I get is a white screen, what might be going on here?


ATI, linux and LOTRO don't seem to mix very well, I know the ATI drivers are getting but how much they have improved I don't know. All I can suggest is seeing if there is such a thing as an ATI on linux forum (they might be able to offer hints), same for generic ATI under wine and if all else fails raise a bug report on winehq. They might just turn right around and say driver problem but it's worth a shot. Sorry I can't offer too much help with regards ATI issues.

----------


## dblade

> Trying to run under Ubuntu 7.10 and having the following issues:
> 
> 1) If I try to run using the GUI launcher, it correctly allows me to select my server and language, but when i put in my username and password, then launch I get "account details incorrect". What in the previous 90 pages am I missing?
> 
> 2) I am using the ATI X1950 drivers provided by Envy. When I use the lotro script I am able to login, but all I get is a white screen, what might be going on here?
> 
> Thanks, anxious to give this a whirl!


I'm having issues while using a x1900xtx card.

The GUI launcher gives me the same error also, but I dont think it has anything to do with ATI and its drivers.

I get a black screen instead of a white one and then it exists back to the desktop.  I'm on ubuntu 7.10 64 bit and installed the catalyst 8.1 drivers by creating .debs using the installer.  I've actually posted on wine appdb about this problem (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...rsion&iId=9559)

Just FYI, There is a lotroclient.log in your home directory (~/The Lords of the Rings Online/lotroclient.log which could be useful if the game is crashing.  I checked my lotroclient.log and I'm getting the same error that user Bad-Taste previously posted about (ACCESS_VIOLATION 0x0000005).  What is odd is that I think Bad-Taste was using an Nvidia card.  

Bad-Taste if you read this, can you comment on whether you were able to tackle that ACCESS_VIOLATION issue that you posted about?

----------


## ajackson

> I get a black screen instead of a white one and then it exists back to the desktop.  I'm on ubuntu 7.10 64 bit and installed the catalyst 8.1 drivers by creating .debs using the installer.  I've actually posted on wine appdb about this problem (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...rsion&iId=9559)
> 
> Just FYI, There is a lotroclient.log in your home directory (~/The Lords of the Rings Online/lotroclient.log which could be useful if the game is crashing.  I checked my lotroclient.log and I'm getting the same error that user Bad-Taste previously posted about (ACCESS_VIOLATION 0x0000005).  What is odd is that I think Bad-Taste was using an Nvidia card.


Have you tried running the repair utility, it could well be a corrupt file.

----------


## Bad-Taste

Hi,

I never had a solution for this (ACCESS_VIOLATION 0x0000005) thing.

I think my big problem is this one:



```
ixme:d3d_surface:flush_to_framebuffer_drawpixels >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from glDrawPixels @ surface.c / 1060
```

I searched a lot and found only this:



```
"( i checked surface.c from wine and my guess is, that there is a bug when updating only one line of pixels or one pixel alone - the height value becomes 0 and is invalid - i havent compiled wine yet though with some checks to test that, i might do that later on today)"
```

from: http://forums.s2games.com/showthread.php?t=6963&page=4

and



```
On Wednesday 16 January 2008 20:31:51 you wrote:
> > fixme:d3d_surface:flush_to_framebuffer_drawpixels >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> > GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from glDrawPixels @ surface.c / 1061
>
> You should get see what gets passed to glDrawPixels. According to the
> opengl man pages GL_INVALID_VALUE can occur if e.g. the dimensions are
> invalid. If these are indeed invalid, you need to figure out why they are
> wrong (I see that the pitch is 6400, which could mean a width of 1600
> assuming bpp=4)

This is a trace of the variables used to create the glDrawPixels call:

trace:d3d_surface:flush_to_framebuffer_drawpixels right 0, left 0, bottom 0,
top 0, mem 0x5db0040, bpp 4, pitch 6400

I assume GL is complaining because the rectangle passed to it has a size of
(0,-1).

Adding a simple right>left and bottom>top condition at least resolves this
error. However, whether that is correctly emulating D3D behavior, I don't
know.
```

from: http://www.nabble.com/Shader-compile...d14883870.html

The same information i got from winehq,
but I dont know how to solve this.

Lotro can not log-in cause there is this surface.c bug I think.

I am hoping for every new wine release  :Sad:

----------


## dblade

> Have you tried running the repair utility, it could well be a corrupt file.


is this something i should have found on the DVD disks and run using wine or do I repair on the windows install from windows and recopy?

----------


## ajackson

*LotROLinux-0.7.5*
All changes are patch related. I've tried to get it parsing the output from the US version of patchclient better, it is slightly better but there is definite lag between what it does and what it spits out (the text I use for parsing).

With that in mind there is an additional option in with the rest of the options that lets you choose either a complex patch window (the one that mirrors the original launcher) or a simple one which basically just spits out the stuff into a status box. The difference is purely cosmetic as the underlying patching is the same.


I have done some tests with the US version and it still does not patch the hi-res graphics files, I would assume the EU version will also have that problem (if they ever get the servers back up  :Smile: )

----------


## badrunner

> Yeah not one of my better ideas, I thought it would help with the strange lag in the text that the patching process throws out but it seems it has no impact whatsoever on anything (might not be implemented yet for all I know).


Yeah, i think it wasnt implement in mono at all until recently (hence not a problem on gutsy), and i would assume it relies on the pthreads call of the same, which in turn relies on root privilleges  :Wink: 

You might want to look at how you are getting the text, the lag is far more likely to be caused by some buffering going on that waits much longer than you want. If you are just capturing the stdout of a process, you probably want to look at flushing that buffer when you need to read from it.

----------


## ajackson

> You might want to look at how you are getting the text, the lag is far more likely to be caused by some buffering going on that waits much longer than you want. If you are just capturing the stdout of a process, you probably want to look at flushing that buffer when you need to read from it.


Trouble is you can't flush a stream reader. The patchclient dll does write to a log file itself, I might see if I can capture those writes as I think the method I'm currently using just isn't going to work correctly but since it was a quickly thrown together routine by the Turbine devs to help us out I can't complain too much, though if you are reading our kind Turbine dev(s) can you fix the hi-res patching or give us an idiots guide on how to get it working  :Smile:

----------


## badrunner

And now i have a new problem, when i said patching worked, i didnt actually check. It just fails silently with no indication of an error. Running in simple mode just makes it print really quickly:



```
Click apply to start patching
Patching finished
```

Do you have the wine commands i need to run so i can try it manually? Using eu version with en_gb locale.

Thanks

----------


## badrunner

> And now i have a new problem, when i said patching worked, i didnt actually check. It just fails silently with no indication of an error. Running in simple mode just makes it print really quickly:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Click apply to start patching
> Patching finished
> ```
> 
> ...


Actually, running it with sny command line script showed wine was segfaulting, downgraded back to 0.9.54 and it seems to be working again now.

----------


## ajackson

> And now i have a new problem, when i said patching worked, i didnt actually check. It just fails silently with no indication of an error. Running in simple mode just makes it print really quickly:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Click apply to start patching
> Patching finished
> ```
> 
> ...




```
wine rundll32.exe PatchClient,Patch 195.33.152.250:5015 --language en_GB --productcode LOTROEU
```

That should work

----------


## badrunner

> ```
> wine rundll32.exe PatchClient,Patch 195.33.152.250:5015 --language en_GB --productcode LOTROEU
> ```
> 
> That should work


Thanks, but like i say it turned out to be a problem with wine, it seems to be updating correctly now, just wish i had a faster connection  :Wink:

----------


## SNy

Oh, so here I am, after missing the 1000th entry. d;

I patched using the pre-patch (needed to add some registry keys to get it working under wine), good thing I can simply link the directory it is actually installed in to where it thinks it absolutely has to install it in (C:\ ... \Herr der Ringe Online). Stupidly done, if you ask me, has never worked for me, not even under windows.
At least with ln -s I don't need to copy the files over afterwards.

Anyway, ajackson, when I then used your GUI-patch-tool, it got kinda stuck with the parsing at "updating programs 1/2" the whole time, though it did finish successfully after a while. Maybe you already fixed this, I thought I'd mention it.

As for the patch, I am sorry, but the QA folks had it in their hands since before christmas, right? Considering I found a whole bunch of really stupid flaws within 5 minutes of barely playing, WTH have those guys done, really? Freaking annoying.

SNy

----------


## ajackson

> Anyway, ajackson, when I then used your GUI-patch-tool, it got kinda stuck with the parsing at "updating programs 1/2" the whole time, though it did finish successfully after a while. Maybe you already fixed this, I thought I'd mention it.


Yeah it seems that either wine or something else is buffering the text that the patching dll throws out so the fancy patching window seems to hang. I'm looking into it (and added the simple patch window) but to be honest I don't think it will be that easy to correct but it patches up fine (except the hi-res) so the problem is purely cosmetic.




> As for the patch, I am sorry, but the QA folks had it in their hands since before christmas, right? Considering I found a whole bunch of really stupid flaws within 5 minutes of barely playing, WTH have those guys done, really? Freaking annoying.


I must admit if I didn't have a lifetime account I would probably have walked away completely from this game. I definitely won't be touching anything else produced by Turbine or Codemasters as they seem unable to do even simply things correctly. It's a shame because LOTR deserves better that what Turbine offered.

----------


## drummingpariah

Have you guys considered throwing together an installer or a .deb package to take care of all the configuration issues?  It's even possible that the stock Turbine installer may work with Wine (Wine has gone through a few revision changes since I last played).  I realize that it's a fair amount of extra work, but it's work that would get the Ubuntu neophytes more excited about playing.  If Linux needs anything, it'd have to be accessible games.

----------


## cthulhu666

> So i uninstalled Mint...and put on Ubuntu 7.10, ubuntu wine pack and reran the scripts...
> 
> results below.. I'm only using the lotrolauncher.script and urlencode.sh


Sorry about the late reply.

Are you 100% sure that you're using the correct username/password (not the beta account)?

If not, have you checked your firewall settings? Have a look here and see if any of their suggestions help.

I don't know if it's related, but have you enabled the wget option in lotrolauncher.script? Can't even remember if you can log in without it...

----------


## SNy

JediMastyre, I think the problem you are seeing might be due to the same special circumstance that ct_traveller was having (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...15#post4522215).
I hadn't quite understood his problem until I saw your snippet of the GLS response and therefore the script doesn't handle that case correctly.

I'll try and rework that bit as soon as I can find the time, in the meantime you could try ajackson's launcher and see if his change works for you.

SNy

----------


## JediMastyre

yes sir...let me read the thread and such, i'm at work at the moment...but any chance to get this working is my last windows hold out....thanks for checking this.

I'll read and try to summarize and let you know how it goes.

Thanks again

JM

----------


## JediMastyre

to confirm yes...it sounds the same as CT. One account is active the other deactivated in my case. 

The general idea is you can buy more than one copy of the game and register different keys into your account. But I'm sure you get it.  :Smile: 

I'll try ajackson's script when i get home ... if all goes well then I'll be in LOTRO looking for him to fire up the star gate...oh wait...jk.

----------


## JediMastyre

SUCCESS!!! With ajackson's launcher...I just have to re-read all the tweaks in this thread for video and such...but I've done alot in game already ...

Kudo's and Gratz on getting this all working. 

One happy customer.

JM

----------


## SNy

Hey, I've just put up a new version of the script (0.9.9c) onto my page.
A few things have changed:
 - it now asks if you want to patch (default is no)
 - it does transform the language code to lower-case (first two letters)
   -> that makes patching the splash screen image work
 - it does check for the number of active subscriptions for the account
 - it lets you choose from your active subscriptions if more than one is found

Please test and report back.
Thanks.

SNy

----------


## badrunner

Anyone having trouble logging in? As of this morning i cant connect using either the sny script or ajacksons gui launcher.

At the console i just get:



```
12:35:52 ERROR 404: Not Found.

Error: World login queue response indicates failure.
```

Doesnt seem to matter which server i try to connect to, and patching seems to work ok in both launchers.

Tried also downgrading back to 0.9.58 but makes no difference, and it had been working with 0.9.58 anyway.

----------


## ajackson

> Anyone having trouble logging in? As of this morning i cant connect using either the sny script or ajacksons gui launcher.
> 
> At the console i just get:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 12:35:52 ERROR 404: Not Found.
> 
> ...


There seems to be a problem with the 2.6.24-16 kernel on Hardy, it seems to be causing strangeness for a few apps (including wine). Try booting into 2.6.24-15 and see if you still get the problem.

----------


## badrunner

> There seems to be a problem with the 2.6.24-16 kernel on Hardy, it seems to be causing strangeness for a few apps (including wine). Try booting into 2.6.24-15 and see if you still get the problem.


Yeah, i had actually tried that already and was just popping back here to report thats what the problem is  :Smile: 

At least its known about.

----------


## schtufbox

Not sure if it's mentioned, but the patching is very SLOW, I downloaded the trial client, rather than install from dvd and try and find a patchclient.dll, that way it's already at book 11 so less patching.
It's been doing it for about 12 hours so far, and only downloads at around 2kb a sec if that.
It's not my connection, as I tried a few other downloads to check, they came down at the customary 400 to 600kb a sec.
This is a US client btw.

-edit, forgot to mention, using ajackson's gui , again, nice work, wish I had the time/inclination to write stuff like this  :Smile:

----------


## BatPenguin

> Here are the areas that I don't get:
> 
> regedit settings  THESE KEYS DON'T EXIST IN REGEDIT
> 
>  HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Wine/Direct3D/UseGLSL = enabled    **** wine-0.9.48 or less ****
>  HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Wine/Direct3D/VideoMemorySize = < amount of video memory ie 256 >*
> 
> UserPreferences.ini settings I HAVE NO USERPREFERENCES.INI FILE


Yes, those keys don't exist, you need to create them. Go in regidit to the right spot, right click and select "new key". Create the Direct3D key there and then create those values under it.

The UserPreferences.ini file should be created in your home directory the first time you run the game. So ~/The Lord of the Rings. (e.g. /home/mckinneycm/The Lord of the Rings/ etc. whatever).

----------


## mckinneycm

Ok, I did everything.  I have the registry keys in and I changed the setting in the .ini file.  Here's what happens when I run the script:


Welcome to the CLI launcher for LOTRO v0.9.9c.
	(C) 2007-2008 by SNy

rm: cannot remove `.launcher/GLSDataCenter.config.LOTRO': Permission denied
rm: cannot remove `.launcher/GLSDataCenter.config': Permission denied
rm: cannot remove `.launcher/GLSAuthServer.config': Permission denied
rm: cannot remove `.launcher/launcher.config': Permission denied
rm: cannot remove `.launcher/WorldQueue.config': Permission denied
rm: cannot remove `.launcher/server.config': Permission denied
mkdir: cannot create directory `.launcher': File exists
Reading launcher configuration...
.launcher/GLSDataCenter.config: Permission denied
sed: couldn't open temporary file .launcher//sedBQYYDC: Permission denied
lotrolauncher.script: line 65: .launcher/GLSDataCenter.config.LOTRO: Permission denied
lotrolauncher.script: line 66: .launcher/GLSDataCenter.config.LOTRO: Permission denied
.launcher/launcher.config: Permission denied

Do you want to check for updates (y/N)? n

Please enter your account details now.
account: 
password: 
Requesting GLS authentication ticket...
.launcher/GLSAuthServer.config: Permission denied
sed: couldn't open temporary file .launcher//sedu26QgR: Permission denied
Logged in.

The following servers are available:
	0:	Arkenstone
	1:	Landroval
	2:	Firefoot
	3:	Vilya
	4:	Nimrodel
	5:	Elendilmir
	6:	Brandywine
	7:	Meneldor
	8:	Windfola
	9:	Silverlode
	10:	Gladden
Your choice (enter the number on the left)? 8
.launcher/server.config: Permission denied

Connecting to world login queue for realm Windfola...
.launcher/WorldQueue.config: Permission denied
Ready. Now starting the client...
preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
mckinneycm@mckinneycm-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online$ 


Again, it changes the resolution, shows me the LOTRO mouse cursor and then back to the desktop.

----------


## BatPenguin

> Again, it changes the resolution, shows me the LOTRO mouse cursor and then back to the desktop.


Well, now were getting to the end of my knowledge but at least it'd seem to me that you have a bunch of permission issues from maybe running or copying something as root (just a guess), so I'd start by making sure all the files and directories under ~/.wine are owned by you. However, I've actually never even used the script launcher, I just install the repo for graphical one and use that, so I don't really know anything about it or its error messages and whether those even have an effect on the game launching and shutting down like that...somebody else will have to step in here if changing permissions isn't enough, I'm really just a nobody who knows how to copy lines from web sites into terminals  :Smile: 

One more thing: is 3D working and do you have the driver installed...what card?

----------


## mckinneycm

> One more thing: is 3D working and do you have the driver installed...what card?


Where do I check for that information?

----------


## ajackson

> Ready. Now starting the client...
> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000


This is a known problem with hardy and wine, there are two solutions, the first is Preloader Problem and the second is updating to wine-1.0-rc1 (see http://www.winehq.org for how to add the correct repository (I assume it has wine 1.0 on it by now).

----------


## cthulhu666

_EDIT: removed post, since I failed to notice, that mckinneycm only received errors regarding permissions for the .launcher folder_

----------


## SNy

> rm: cannot remove `.launcher/GLSDataCenter.config.LOTRO': Permission denied


You apparently started the script as root at least once and now try to start it as normal user. Since it creates a directory for storing all the files from the official servers, it needs to have write access to it.

Just delete the .launcher directory as root like so:


```
sudo rm -rf "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online/.launcher"
```

Then start the script again as normal user, it will recreate the directory with you as owner and subsequently will be able to read and write from/to there.

HTH,
SNy

----------


## mckinneycm

> You apparently started the script as root at least once and now try to start it as normal user. Since it creates a directory for storing all the files from the official servers, it needs to have write access to it.
> 
> Just delete the .launcher directory as root like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rm -rf "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online/.launcher"
> ```
> 
> ...


Ok, I started over and here is what I get when I run the script:

mckinneycm@mckinneycm-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online$ bash ./lotrolauncher.script

Welcome to the CLI launcher for LOTRO v0.9.9c.
	(C) 2007-2008 by SNy

Reading launcher configuration...
10:14:05 URL:http://gls.lotro.com/GLS.DataCenterServer/Service.asmx [3490/3490] -> ".launcher/GLSDataCenter.config" [1]
10:14:05 URL:http://gls.lotro.com/launcher/lotro/...ver.config.xml [5149/5149] -> ".launcher/launcher.config" [1]

Do you want to check for updates (y/N)? y
Checking for updates...
Connecting to patch.lotro.com:80
Checking files...files to patch: 0 bytes to download: 0
Patching files:
Connecting to patch.lotro.com:80
Checking files...files to patch: 0 bytes to download: 0
Patching files:
Connecting to patch.lotro.com:80
checking data...data patches: 0 bytes to download: 0
Patching data:


Please enter your account details now.
account: 
password: 
Requesting GLS authentication ticket...
10:14:32 URL:https://gls.lotro.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx [1213/1213] -> ".launcher/GLSAuthServer.config" [1]
Logged in.

The following servers are available:
	0:	Arkenstone
	1:	Landroval
	2:	Firefoot
	3:	Vilya
	4:	Nimrodel
	5:	Elendilmir
	6:	Brandywine
	7:	Meneldor
	8:	Windfola
	9:	Silverlode
	10:	Gladden
Your choice (enter the number on the left)? 8
10:14:36 URL:http://launcher.turbine.com/serverin...=206.16.158.70 [943/943] -> ".launcher/server.config" [1]

Connecting to world login queue for realm Windfola...
10:14:37 URL:https://launcher.turbine.com/login_queue.php [325/325] -> ".launcher/WorldQueue.config" [1]
Ready. Now starting the client...

Then, the screen goes black, I see the LOTRO mouse and then back to Ubuntu.  When it goes back to terminal, this is what it says:

err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat

I know I need to edit the UserPreferences.ini file; however, it's not creating one.  Any thoughts??? Thanks.

----------


## mckinneycm

Also, I've attached a screenshot from the GUI Launcher.  After I enter my username and password, I get the same outcome as the script. It goes black, shows the LOTRO mouse, and then back to the desktop.

----------


## BatPenguin

Based on the "WineD3D" part of the error, I'll take a wild guess that it's a 3D issue. I'm sure Ajackson and/or SNy can say more, but in the mean time, can you post some more information that'll be needed anyway:

- what version of Ubuntu are you using?
- what version of wine are you using?
- what is your display card?
- what version of the display driver are you using / how was it installed? Or have you installed the restricted drivers at all?

If you don't know the card / driver versions, just type "lspci" and "glxinfo" in the terminal, look through the output and post the relevant parts. Actually, "lspci |grep VGA" and "glxinfo |grep OpenGL" output everything needed at least for me, not sure if all cards will output stuff with the same formatting. Anyway, try to find the name of your video card and its driver version from that info and post those. You need working 3D acceleration to play the game.

----------


## ajackson

Both complex and simple windows work (as in the game patches) they just don't update the progress very well.

Disconnect from server is almost always data files out of date, start the patcher and when (if) it finishes you should be up to date.

*LotROLinux 0.9.3*
The improvements to the simple patch window are in place, there is no longer a complex patch window as I can't work out how to get that updating using my new method.

It might hang after doing the data files patch on a big update, I can't work out why (well I know why I don't know how to fix it) but it should show progress a lot better than it used to.

Source tarball up, DEBs on the way. Standalone version (for Macs) also up on SourceForge.

----------


## ziete

Thanks guys I brought it to work. I'm experiencing awfuls bugs in game though... 
I've got a big latency, and some textures like snow doesn't seem so good, just like big squares... And when I start antialliasing, the game is very fluid, and lags something like 5seconds every 15 seconds... any idea of optimisations? I don't use any firewalls...

----------


## BatPenguin

> Thanks guys I brought it to work. I'm experiencing awfuls bugs in game though... 
> I've got a big latency, and some textures like snow doesn't seem so good, just like big squares... And when I start antialliasing, the game is very fluid, and lags something like 5seconds every 15 seconds... any idea of optimisations? I don't use any firewalls...


How are you activating anti-aliasing? For me it says disabled and cannot be changed. I forced in on at the nvidia setting some time ago but that didnt't work well. I think you should turn it off. Set texture filtering to trilinear and see if that fixes blockiness (restart game between changing this). Start with lower setting and work you way up to ones that work well for you.

----------


## ziete

Well i've optimized the options, but by now I feel it's the internet that makes me lag, looks exactly the same way than in wow. Any idea, things to try, i'm a new in ubuntu ^^ 

But again a big big thanks cause by now I can play anyway...

----------


## ajackson

There is an open bug report about the network lag, rubberbanding style lag.

It is either a problem in wine entirely or a problem in LOTROs network code that wine seems more vulnerable to that windows. My guess is the latter and recent comments from Turbine/CM seem to confirm that they have located some problem areas.

----------


## BatPenguin

> There is an open bug report about the network lag, rubberbanding style lag.
> 
> It is either a problem in wine entirely or a problem in LOTROs network code that wine seems more vulnerable to that windows. My guess is the latter and recent comments from Turbine/CM seem to confirm that they have located some problem areas.


Could you post the link to this bug report or lotro forums post where it's discussed? Although I don't seem to have major issues with lag, I'd be interested in reading what's going on and what's being done about it. The "rubberbanding" term describes the lag I get occasionally very well - but I don't get it always (or even most times I play). Anyway, sounds interesting.

----------


## cthulhu666

> Could you post the link to this bug report or lotro forums post where it's discussed? Although I don't seem to have major issues with lag, I'd be interested in reading what's going on and what's being done about it. The "rubberbanding" term describes the lag I get occasionally very well - but I don't get it always (or even most times I play). Anyway, sounds interesting.


The bug is here.

----------


## ajackson

Another one on the same topic, this contains a quote from one of the EU CMs stating that the network team have noticed a problem.

The entire thread is worth reading to see how they blame the players connection when all the trouble started when book 12 (or was it 11) was released.

http://community.codemasters.com/for...&postcount=220

----------


## asurry

Stopping in to have another confirmed inability to run LotRO from the Intel X3100 series, ending with error 129 "Hardware texture compression support was not detected. This video card feature is required to run the game." Anyway here's some output for all you fine people. glxinfo, lspci and my xorg.conf all in easy to chew text files. I think everyone's done a great job of information sharing on this so far. Keep up the good work. =D

----------


## Epohax

Hi fellow Lotro'ers.

I have Ubuntu 8.04, and I wanted to plat LOTR:O. I had a Nvidia Quadro 64MB, and following the instructions at WineHQ, I got it to work. But the graphics were deplorable, so I decided to get a secondhand AGP card, so I bought an ATi X800XT 256MB AGP card.

After I installed it in my system, I had some difficulties to get the desktop working, but after all I did it. Then I wanted to run LOTRO, using the ./lotrolauncher script as I did before, only to see this error:



After searching the internet for solutions, I found that there wasn't a solution at all. The ATi driver just doesn't want to work with LOTR:O. I tried the gui version from lotrolinux.com, but that's the same 128 Error.

I haven't read the whole topic, so I would appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction here. I have been using Ubuntu for 2 years now, and I don't want to go back to Windows just because I want to play a game.

----------


## Menthol

SNy & BatPenguin, thanks for the info, much appreciated  :Smile: 

Good news about the mozilla component too !!!

----------


## Menthol

I updated using the Patch option in the launcher, but I think my connection went a bit funny as it froze during the download process. I restarted the patcher but now it seems to think there's nothing to patch and it is complete. The game launches and everything seems fine but I'm sure it didnt finish getting everything.  
Is there a way to check if I'm missing anything ?

----------


## thom_raindog

As for the new help system, I installed the component you had linked to, but when I click on help in game it crashes very suddenly and quietly..

----------


## ajackson

> I updated using the Patch option in the launcher, but I think my connection went a bit funny as it froze during the download process. I restarted the patcher but now it seems to think there's nothing to patch and it is complete. The game launches and everything seems fine but I'm sure it didnt finish getting everything.  
> Is there a way to check if I'm missing anything ?


There has always been a problem with the big updates, the process that does the patching doesn't terminate so the gui thinks it is still trying to patch even though it has finished. Not something I can fix though as all I do is fire off pathclients patch function and wait for it to end.

I must admit I thought it has gone as mine patched without a hang, must have just been lucky.

----------


## ajackson

> As for the new help system, I installed the component you had linked to, but when I click on help in game it crashes very suddenly and quietly..


Have you installed wines gecko engine using


```
wine iexplore http://www.winehq.org
```

You can use any address.

It might be because I am using CXG 7.1 which may have fixes in that your current version of wine doesn't (the new wine should be out later today).

----------


## Menthol

> There has always been a problem with the big updates, the process that does the patching doesn't terminate so the gui thinks it is still trying to patch even though it has finished. Not something I can fix though as all I do is fire off pathclients patch function and wait for it to end.
> 
> I must admit I thought it has gone as mine patched without a hang, must have just been lucky.


Hmm, I wasn't sure if it completed when I first installed it and patched up the game, I noticed since this latest patch there are now more sound effects for fishing, however I couldnt find any notes about this in the latest update, so I was wondering if they had always been there but werent downloaded before.

Maby if someone could do a file count in their LOTRO directory I could have something to compare against ??

----------


## ajackson

> Hmm, I wasn't sure if it completed when I first installed it and patched up the game, I noticed since this latest patch there are now more sound effects for fishing, however I couldnt find any notes about this in the latest update, so I was wondering if they had always been there but werent downloaded before.


If you get into the game then your are up to date as it does a check on the data files, if the checksums are wrong then you get the connection to server was lost message. It's part of their anti-hacking protection to stop you altering game files, doubles up as a nice "am I up to date" checker.

----------


## Menthol

> If you get into the game then your are up to date as it does a check on the data files, if the checksums are wrong then you get the connection to server was lost message. It's part of their anti-hacking protection to stop you altering game files, doubles up as a nice "am I up to date" checker.


ohh ok, all is well then.  Many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ajackson

*Wine 1.1.2*
It is now possible to install the game without using the registry hack as .NET 1.1 will install under 1.1.2.

Haven't tested any further as it is currently updating to book 14 (oh joy). If I find any more issues or bonuses I'll edit this post.

----------


## Menthol

Just updated Wine and the famous "rubber-banding" has now completely gone  :Smile: 

I noticed someone on youtube made a video complaining about book 14 causing this rubber banding, presumably the user had it installed in Windows, so looks like just as we've had it fixed in Linux, the windows users may have a problem ! Could of course been just that player.

The only thing missing now is Direct X 10 - although I doubt my old machine would run it anyway.

----------


## amyg

> The AllowFakeFullScreen=False goes into the UserPreferences.ini file in your ˝/The Lord of the Rings Online/ .


Oh for heavens sake, I kept looking in the wine file.  It took my husband who runs vista to let me know there was a LOTRO folder in my home folder.  Which I believe you pointed out.

Turning down the shadows helped some, still getting scratchy sound, and my colors aren't as vibrant as my husbands though we run the same graphics card.  I'll keep working on the sound. 

I'm just feeling all silly right now.

----------


## amyg

Well, the graphics are still a little glitchy, but not as bad.  My main issue with the graphics as of now is the fact that my husband and I have the same card and his screen looks really awesome where as mine looks dull and bland in comparison.  I thought it looked fine until I saw his screen haha.

So I'll keep looking and wil tweak my settings a bit to see if I can get the graphics smoother.

I also played in the winecfg and fixed my sound issue.  It didn't like OSS which was clicked on for whatever reason.  Probably when my sound died earlier this month after plugging in a usb headset.

----------


## BatPenguin

> Well, the graphics are still a little glitchy, but not as bad.  My main issue with the graphics as of now is the fact that my husband and I have the same card and his screen looks really awesome where as mine looks dull and bland in comparison.  I thought it looked fine until I saw his screen haha.


Glad to hear your sound is working now. You say the graphics are a little glitchy still, you wouldn't happen to mean the floating names on people? Those are glitchy for me too, now that I think of it, I've had it off for ages. 

I've never played the game on Vista/DX10 but since you said your husband runs Vista, my guess is that this "dullness" of graphics is actually the difference between the DX9 mode (that wine uses) and the DX10 graphics. There's supposed to be a difference. You can test this by asking your husband to test this by changing Lotro's UserPreferences.ini file's DirectX 10 option (forget what it's called, but it's there) to "disabled" / "off" whatever, so that the Vista machine will use DX9 too for a test. If it looks the same then on both machines, that's it. Unfortunately there's nothing you can do to enable that in Linux, wine doesn't support it. I've never seen it, so I don't know what I'm missing, thankfully  :Smile:

----------


## SNy

Apart from DX10, it might also be the "Postprocessing Effects" setting.
If you activate this, you will have proper of water surfaces and also some other visual effects like some sort of blur/fog near campfires and such. This might also contribute to a different visual appearance, depending on the effect being enabled and the value set if enabled.

----------


## amyg

Glitchy like when I'm running my toon suddenly stops then restarts.  It's not so much 'lag' but just kind of randomly jumpy.

Mostly it is worlds better than the first night that I played, and after playing around my graphics are worlds better to, just not the same.  I think you guys are right about the DX settings, I wasn't sure what WINE used, but I was pretty sure that it was due to playing through WINE.

My husband thinks I'm nuts for using Linux, especially when I'm so new at it.

Ever since yesterday when I fixed my graphics in game, I've had issues on my actual machiene.  I'm sure they're not related, just a coincidence (I hope at least), so now I'm off to another side of the forum to see why suddenly when I use firefox it uses 100% of my processor.  

Kudos as always you two, thank you so much for being patient with me!

----------


## BatPenguin

> Glitchy like when I'm running my toon suddenly stops then restarts.  It's not so much 'lag' but just kind of randomly jumpy.


Did you install the latest wine version from the wine HQ link I posted earlier? That sort of sounds like the "rubberbanding lag" that has been fixed in the new wine versions. I don't know what version the normal Ubuntu repository has, but I'm sure it's not the latest. If you haven't done it yet, go do it now. Might just solve the lag issue.

Good luck with the other issues and no problem, glad to help  :Smile:

----------


## SNy

Yeah, that sounds exactly as if you used an older wine version.
It might not be firefox using 100% CPU, but the faulty game code, that tries to send the same data over and over again in some border condition. It is what causes your glitchy experience, as well. See http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12302 for details

Run 

```
# wine --version
```

 from the terminal and see what the result is. The fix has been in place since... 1.1.2 I think. Latest wine from the winehq repository is 1.1.4, with their two-week release cycle maybe 1.1.5 by the end of the day.

HTH,
SNy

----------


## amyg

> Yeah, that sounds exactly as if you used an older wine version.
> It might not be firefox using 100% CPU, but the faulty game code, that tries to send the same data over and over again in some border condition. It is what causes your glitchy experience, as well. See http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12302 for details
> 
> Run 
> 
> ```
> # wine --version
> ```
> 
> ...


Sorry I just now saw this.  I double checked it and I run 1.1.5.  It's the worst when I first log in then it seems to smooth out.

I'll do a quick search, but I have another weird little log in thing, not a huge deal which is why I didn't mention it before but still semi obnoxious.  I have to have something else open on my computer for me to run LOTRO.  When it gets into the login screen I cannot target anything.  I have to alt tab around a few times before it'll let me click the screen.  Not sure what's going on with that, but thought I'd mention it.

As always, I'll do a quick search though =)

EDIT: Nevermind all that, looks like I found the answers earlier in the thread, around 145 or 146 I believe, it's working perfect atm =)

----------


## Cosmin-Coral

I have just setup my aging desktop with a 2nd HD specifically for Linux (and Lotro  :Wink:  ). I had, on the basis of a kinsman's experience, expected this to be at least as good as the Windows install, but I'm getting a significantly reduced frame rate over my Windows install.

The problem may well be down to me getting streams of 
fixme:d3d:streamsrc Binormal bump mapping is only valid with vertex shadersin the terminal as seen in this post. The only change I made to the launcher script was to add --HighResOutOfDate to the wine call. The answer given there was to stop the debug messages, but I've no idea how  :Confused: .



(I also have my laptop setup to dual boot, on there I have Ubuntu using the Windows install as the partition is not big enough to add Lotro in - this is also slightly slower but we're guessing that's an artifact of running from an NTFS partition. I didn't need to change the launcher script, and I don't get the error messages there.)

----------


## cameran

Mono 2.0 was just released - has anyone tried using it to see if the patcher and launcher work natively now?

----------


## BatPenguin

> hi,
> 
> i've reinstalled lotro on intrepid to play the new mines of moria expansion.  i keep getting the following error:
> 
> "Error getting world queue configuration"
> 
> when using the graphical launcher.  I have played lots of lotro with the graphical launcher up until last week and had no problems.  anyone know what the new issue is?
> 
> thanks,
> ...


I think two weeks ago or so the GUI launcher was updated to deal with some changes to the login procedure, so make sure you have the repository enabled after the 8.10 update (update disables 3rd party repos) and that the GUI launcher is the latest version. If you really played up to last week then you probably should have the latest version, but still worth checking.

Also (and this goes for others having GUI launcher problems, like Amyg), try using the command line launcher and see if that works better for you.

----------


## thom_raindog

Same here. Thank you ajackson big time for your effort. Great work.
I hope you get better.

----------


## cameran

hi,

thanks for the reply.  i fixed it by going to "switch game" and then pressing OK.  that clears the problem and i can log in again.  i have to do this each time i want to log in.  what a weird problem but at least there is a simple solution.

cameran

----------


## ajackson

> thanks for the reply.  i fixed it by going to "switch game" and then pressing OK.  that clears the problem and i can log in again.  i have to do this each time i want to log in.  what a weird problem but at least there is a simple solution.


Sounds like the problem I (hopefully) fixed in 0.9.7. Basically for reasons known only to intrepid's mono the initial call to the GLS data server took an age and timed out. In 0.9.7 I modded it with an almost infinite timeout (could make the app hang if you genuinely don't have a connect). For some reason the switch game trick solves the timeout issue. Since that mod on my intepid it connected (eventually) everytime but YMMV.

PS Thanks for all the thanks and well wishes, I'm still reading the thread and will chip in from time to time but as I said well-being before, well everything else really  :Smile:

----------


## bean1975

> Like SNy i have had no problems. I installed winetricks vcrun2005 and patched the game with the predownloaded patches.


I get

wine %MYDOCS%/Downloads/Updater_0.0_2.02.exe
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33fea0) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership ((nil) 0x130af0 0x33fe18) stub!

----------


## amyg

> I think two weeks ago or so the GUI launcher was updated to deal with some changes to the login procedure, so make sure you have the repository enabled after the 8.10 update (update disables 3rd party repos) and that the GUI launcher is the latest version. If you really played up to last week then you probably should have the latest version, but still worth checking.
> 
> Also (and this goes for others having GUI launcher problems, like Amyg), try using the command line launcher and see if that works better for you.


I have the updated GUI (and tried what cameran said was his fix, no luck for me).  I have the script for the command line launcher, but I'm not exactly sure how to use it  :Embarassed:

----------


## amyg

Well, I kind of got into the launcher script after some give/take of n00b frustration, but I got this :




> Welcome to the CLI launcher for LOTRO v0.9.9d.
> 	(C) 2007-2008 by SNy
> 
> 
> Error: TurbineLauncher.exe.config cannot be read.


 :Sad: 

edit : Okay, so that was due to me I guess using it from my Home folder instead of through the wine one.  When I went through Wine I saw this :



```
Welcome to the CLI launcher for LOTRO v0.9.9d.
	(C) 2007-2008 by SNy

Reading launcher configuration...
21:30:23 URL:http://gls.lotro.com/GLS.DataCenterServer/Service.asmx [3490/3490] -> ".launcher/GLSDataCenter.config" [1]
21:30:24 URL:http://gls.lotro.com/launcher/lotro/lotrolauncher.server.config.xml [5303/5303] -> ".launcher/launcher.config" [1]

Do you want to check for updates (y/N)? y
Checking for updates...
wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you
wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you
wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you

Please enter your account details now.
account: 
password: 
Requesting GLS authentication ticket...
21:30:33 URL:https://gls.lotro.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx [1390/1390] -> ".launcher/GLSAuthServer.config" [1]
Logged in.

The following servers are available:
	0:	Arkenstone
	1:	Landroval
	2:	Firefoot
	3:	Vilya
	4:	Nimrodel
	5:	Elendilmir
	6:	Brandywine
	7:	Meneldor
	8:	Windfola
	9:	Silverlode
	10:	Gladden
Your choice (enter the number on the left)? 7
21:30:39 URL:http://launcher.turbine.com/serverinfo.php?s=206.16.158.36 [971/971] -> ".launcher/server.config" [1]

Connecting to world login queue for realm Meneldor...
21:30:40 URL:https://launcher.turbine.com/login_queue.php [325/325] -> ".launcher/WorldQueue.config" [1]
Ready. Now starting the client...
wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you
```

After that nothing happened like with the GUI launcher.

----------


## BatPenguin

> Do you want to check for updates (y/N)? y
> Checking for updates...
> wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you
> wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you
> wine: /home/mom/.wine is not owned by you


Based on that, your problems with all of these launchers/updates are probably due to permissions set incorrectly. I think it's been suggested earlier, I might've said myself too that "make sure you're not running anything as root/sudo" or something like that (if I didn't, I should've), this is pretty common although it really shouldn't be. Aside from actually installing wine with apt, you don't need to be using root permissions for anything with Lotro, just use your own account.

Well, in any case, try making yourself the owner of the whole .wine directory and see what happens. Your username is apparently "mom", so open up a terminal and do this:



```
cd /home/mom
sudo chown mom .wine -R
```

If your username is not "mom" then use whatever it is. Let me know how it goes.

----------


## johnnydement

After latest wine update (today), keeps crashing same:

000000000.000: ----CRASH REPORT START----

000000000.000: Program fault:  (0x80000100)

000000000.000: Detailed report:



Current local time: Sat Nov 22 12:23:31 2008





Version Report generated by CoreVersion : 2.0.99 (0x02000063):

  Language: English

  CompanyName : Turbine, Inc.

  FileDescription : <FileVersion

  FileVersion : 02.02.00.4039

  InternalName : lotroclient

  LegalCopyright : Copyright © 1997-2008 Turbine, Inc.

  OriginalFilename : lotroclient.exe

  ProductName : lotroclient

  ProductVersion : 02.02.00.4039 moria

  Comments : compiled Thu Nov 13 04:37:11 2008 : retail

  TurbineBuildVersion : 02.02.00.4039.retail

  TurbineType : Player External



Version information for error module C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll:

  Language: English

  CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation

  FileDescription : Wine core dll

  FileVersion : 5.01.2600.2180

  InternalName : 

  LegalCopyright : Copyright (c) 1993-2008 the Wine project authors (see the file AUTHORS for a complete list)

  OriginalFilename : kernel32.dll

  ProductName : Wine

  ProductVersion : 5.01.2600.2180







000000000.000: ----CRASH REPORT END----

----------


## bean1975

http://forums.lotro.com/showpost.php...1&postcount=18 now THAT works.

----------


## upchucky

electric@XPS-Laptop:~/LOTR$ LotROLinux
WARNING: Cannot find Mozilla directory containing libgtkembedmoz.so. Some Addins may not be able to function. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory.

(LotROLinux:3469): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `text != NULL' failed


i got the above error when launching, how do i set moxilla_five_home to mozilla directory?

I have the game installed and did not get a chance to create an account yet, but the launcher is asking me for an account how do i create an account when i cant get the launcher to launch?

----------


## ajackson

> electric@XPS-Laptop:~/LOTR$ LotROLinux
> WARNING: Cannot find Mozilla directory containing libgtkembedmoz.so. Some Addins may not be able to function. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory.
> 
> (LotROLinux:3469): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `text != NULL' failed
> 
> 
> i got the above error when launching, how do i set moxilla_five_home to mozilla directory?


If you are using Intrepid the the gecko version has a problem finding the mozilla library, so try the non-gecko version

Edit: Having a re-read the launcher is launching correctly so you can ignore what I said about getting the non-gecko version.




> I have the game installed and did not get a chance to create an account yet, but the launcher is asking me for an account how do i create an account when i cant get the launcher to launch?


The launcher won't let you create an account. Remember it isn't an official launcher. To create an account you need to go to the official LOTRO site and find the correct link for account creation.

----------


## upchucky

thanks, i created the account on lotro site.

when i try to use the gui it errors with



```
electric@XPS-Laptop:~$ LotROLinux
WARNING: Cannot find Mozilla directory containing libgtkembedmoz.so. Some Addins may not be able to function. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory.
electric@XPS-Laptop:~$
```

I can't seem to find enough info to solve the mozzilla five home problem, nor can i figure out what to do about, libgtkembedmoz.so



after following the instructions to the letter several times, i try to use cli it errors with,



```
electric@XPS-Laptop:~$ ./lotro.sh
./lotro.sh: 9: ./lotrolauncher.sh: not found
```

the only place i have seen to download lotrolauncher.sh has been coming back with a 404 server not found error. and in reading many posts it has been a 404 error for a few months.

----------


## ajackson

> thanks, i created the account on lotro site.
> 
> when i try to use the gui it errors with
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> electric@XPS-Laptop:~$ LotROLinux
> WARNING: Cannot find Mozilla directory containing libgtkembedmoz.so. Some Addins may not be able to function. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory.
> ...


If you see the launcher window it is working enough to start the game (the mozilla stuff is purely for displaying the latest news from Codemaster/Turbine, ie you can live without it).

What have you set the various options to in tools -> options?

----------


## upchucky

application   Wine

Program       wine

parameters    (this entry is blank)

winedebud     fixme-all

wineprefix     /home/electric/.wine-lotro

game directory  /electric

hi-res graphics   enabled

save wine output  no

----------


## upchucky

sorry i did not mention that when the launcher starts, the realm and language fields are blank. 

and the launcher says "initializing, please wait...
no language files found."

nothing happens either when i put in my account and password.

----------


## upchucky

ok, i have gotten quite far by many install remove game and wine tricks, new problem is as follows.



```
Connecting to world login queue for realm Firefoot...
22:12:06 URL:https://launcher.turbine.com/login_queue.php [325/325] -> ".launcher/WorldQueue.config" [1]
Ready. Now starting the client...
err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Turbine\\The Lord of the Rings Online\\lotroclient.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Turbine\\The Lord of the Rings Online\\lotroclient.exe" failed, status c0000135
electric@XPS-Laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online$
```


need copy of MSVCR80.dll I found it on a few sites but they all want to run a program to find and fix my windows pc dll problems.

I assume that i only need to find this dll and place it in my lotr directory? if so where can i get it from?

----------


## upchucky

the game patches just fine, this is so close i can almost taste it.


hmm got copy of the dll and placed it into the lotr directory, this time it found it but failed with a different error.



```
Connecting to world login queue for realm Firefoot...
23:18:04 URL:https://launcher.turbine.com/login_queue.php [325/325] -> ".launcher/WorldQueue.config" [1]
Ready. Now starting the client...
err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Turbine\\The Lord of the Rings Online\\lotroclient.exe" failed, status c0000142
electric@XPS-Laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Turbine/The Lord of the Rings Online$
```

----------


## mrkennie

I found this happens because the LOTRO installer installs MSVC runtime (just after trying to install .NET) which seems to screw everything up. Not sure, but maybe this is why the download version is needed to install? I fixed this by simply creating a new wine environment and copying the game folder over. Everything worked fine for me after that.

----------


## Bubblesix

This is not my first linux experience, but this time it's meant to last, as ubuntu got me interested..
That's why i was trying to adapt my lifestyle to it: not difficult for the most of the applications i generally use, LotRO has been the first obstacle.

I have a dual boot system, XP - Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid, kernel 2.6.26-8 - not updating to 2.6.28 for the time as my bluetooth wouldn't work with the last kernels), and I decided to leave the previous (updated) lotro installation on the windows partition (and launch it from there).

First of all, I installed wine, version 1.0.1, and followed the lotrolinux.com guide.
I've tried the GUI launcher, but it never worked for me. It was able to read the configuration files, but it never went further than that: "Error accessing GLS data centre.". Took a little peek at the source code, the exact point where it stuck was in


```
GLSDataCentre.cs:
Stream bodyStream = dcRequest.GetRequestStream();
StreamWriter bodyStreamWrite = new StreamWriter(bodyStream);
```

I just tried to work with the 2 scripts suggested in the guide, afterwards:
lotrolauncher.scripturlencode.sh
placed them in the Lotro main folder, and they worked like a charm, after i learnt the only way to start it was to type (in a terminal window)


```
$ cd /path-to-lotro/
$ ./lotrolauncher.script
```

Instead, invoking:


```
sh lotrolauncher.script
```

was allowing it to connect, but threw some jibberish when it came to show me the server list.

Anyway, i got to the server list, choosed my server, and the launcher script managed to call the client. Wine threw an error about me not having 


```
msvcr80.dll
```

Fine, found this amazing thread, downloaded "winetricks.sh", obtained the "MS Visual C++ 2005 libraries" and the relative service pack.

The game was finally ok and starting. At the first run, it created the  
"UserPreferences.ini" in


```
"windows/profiles/-UserName-/My Documents/The Lord of the Rings Online"
```

The first (and only, up until now) noticeable thing was not a lack of framerate, though. It was a partially unreadable text.
No matter what settings. The graphic was pretty fine, the text is not (sorry, it's not possible for me, atm, to show a screenshot)
I thought about video card compatibility (i even tried to update directX 9 with winetricks), as wine log some problems right after the start of the game:


```
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
err:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
```

That said, here's my system info:


```
$ glxinfo |grep OpenGL
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
OpenGL version string: 2.1.8201 Release
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
OpenGL extensions:
```

The graphic card was running more than decent under windows, and I installed the proprietary drivers ubuntu suggested me. Not sure about having to install the ones downloaded from Ati website (in reality, i'm not sure there is any difference)

Any suggestion?

----------


## BrcUnlimited

ok now when i try to install vcrun2005 and vcrun2005sp1 from winetricks this happens


./winetricks
fixme:actctx :Razz: ****_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v2.0.5072  7\\mscorsvw.exe" failed, status c0000142
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
Executing wine /home/bobby/.winetrickscache/vcrun2005/vcredist_x86.exe
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
fixme:advapi :Very Happy: ecryptFileA "C:\\windows\\temp\\IXP012.TMP\\" 00000000
fixme:advapi :Very Happy: ecryptFileA "C:\\windows\\temp\\IXP013.TMP\\" 00000000

----------


## BatPenguin

> ok now when i try to install vcrun2005 and vcrun2005sp1 from winetricks this happens
> 
> 
> ./winetricks
> fixme:actctx****_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
> err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v2.0.5072  7\\mscorsvw.exe" failed, status c0000142
> errrocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
> errrocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
> ...


Not at a linux machine now but try "./winetricks -q vcrun2005 vcrun2005sp1" (or whatever the vcrun parts were called). I also seem to recall vaguely that someone had problems running Winetricks under Win2000 so if that doesn't work, try switching Wine to XP mode for this install and then back to 2K for the game.

----------


## BrcUnlimited

hmmm seems to me like the same thing happened when i switched the os to xp this error popped up dont know if it is the same as the other one but here it is anyways...


./winetricks -q vcrun2005 vcrun2005sp1
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
Executing wine /home/bobby/.winetrickscache/vcrun2005/vcredist_x86.exe /q
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
Executing wine /home/bobby/.winetrickscache/vcrun2005sp1/vcredist_x86.exe /q
err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v2.0.5072  7\\mscorsvw.exe" failed, status c0000142
err :Razz: rocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out

this was on winxp

----------


## Arogonauts40192

hey guys!! i just recently got linux and was wondering if it was at all possible to get an easy to understand step by step walkthrough to installing lotro on linux and getting it to work properly? without having to do all this finding and searching thx!

----------


## ajackson

> hey guys!! i just recently got linux and was wondering if it was at all possible to get an easy to understand step by step walkthrough to installing lotro on linux and getting it to work properly? without having to do all this finding and searching thx!


So you don't want to put any effort into finding out how to get it working yourself (like a google search) but you would like other people to put in some effort on your behalf?

----------


## BrcUnlimited

do you guys think it could be my wine installation cause it says wine kernel wont load "errrocess:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out"

----------


## samurainate

How stable is the game for you?  I got it running in ubuntu 8.10 using cxgames 7.1.2 and the catalyst 9.1 drivers.  I'm seeing the problem I noticed some others had in windowed mode where the game would sometimes hang or hide the mouse pointer after losing focus, so I tried using full screen mode and it runs beautifully for a few minutes or so then I get random crashes where te 3d stops rendering, but the sound continues.  Checking ps -A shows the lotroclient.exe defunct, and I have to kill it to get my desktop back.  Anyone else seen this, fixed it or have suggestions for how to troubleshoot next?

Thanks,
Nathaniel

----------


## samurainate

Where are the wine logs stored?  I'm using the GUI launcher and I turned on logging fixme+all,warn+all,err+all but I don't see the log file in my home directory, or /var/logs.

----------


## klipart

> I managed to get MoM working after many trial and error attempts.  Thanks to all who gave advice on this forum.  My particular situation seemed to be a combination of other's problems.
> 
> Specs: Ubuntu x64 8.10 on HP Pavilion dv5 laptop, most recent wine (1.1.12), nvidia 9600m gt with nvidia 180 drivers.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Download the most recent MoM setup from LOTRO.
> Grabbed the most recent winetricks script and set the script to execute.
> Install the Lotrolauncher gui.
> ...


You sir are the man, I have spent a few days trying to figure out how to get this game to work getting rundll32.exe errors when trying to patch it, and I tried what you suggested and it worked like a charm.

----------


## sharon.gmc

How do you guys find the game?  Is it good?  What do you like about it?

----------


## uns3r

> 29. Now that the patching process is completed, log into the game.
> 29a. One of two things should happen, it should crashing giving you a "UserPreferences.ini" error OR the game will actually load.
> 29b. Either way, the "UserPreferences.ini" file will be created the first time you launch the game, let's go to that file (./wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/<your username>/My Documents/The Lord of the Rings Online).
> 30. Open that file, and change the following two values:
> AllowFakeFullScreen=False
> FullScreen=True
> 
> 31. Save the file, close it, now start the GUI Launcher again.
> 32. /DrumRoll...... It should be working!


okay i have to this point where i am getting a game error instead of it crashing and the game error that says
"The game encountered a fatal DirectX issue while attempting to start. 
Try a different screen resolution or screen depth. If that doesn't work, try new video drivers. [128] "

what do i do?
i want to play

----------


## ajackson

*PyLotRO 0.1.0*
As hinted to earlier (probably a few pages back by now), I have come out of LotRO retirement and am enjoying the game again (on the US servers now after someone kindly gave me an activation key for both SoA and MoM). Maybe it's just being away from the tender mercies of Codemasters or the game has got better (or I'm not as grumpy  :Smile: ) but I'm having fun again.

LotROLinux has a few things I don't really like about it, the patching window isn't all that good and I seem to have hit a few problems with Mono and the Gecko browser (might be related to my system usually being the latest test version of Ubuntu). I have also took in one of the main criticisms of LotROLinux, it is fiddly to configure (at times).

So LotROLinux is dead and a new Python based version is in it's place, PyLotRO (yes it didn't take me long to think of the name  :Smile: ).

At the moment there is only a tarball download ( www.lotrolinux.com/PyLotRO-0.1.0.tar.gz ), the debs will be created when I work out how to create a deb from a Python script bundle.

Installing is very easy, extract the tarball, cd into the directory and run


```
sudo ./setup.py install
```

or


```
sudo python setup.py install
```

Since it creates an identical menu entry as LotROLinux it is probably worth uninstalling that first  :Smile: 

It uses the same config file as LotROLinux as that makes the transition easier. At the moment the changes are fairly cosmetic.

*Patching*
The output from the patching process is piped directly into the log window, I no longer parse it in anyway and there is an option to save the contents of that log window if you wish. Note the same problem LotROLinux had with the patching sometimes hanging still happens, it is outside my control (the fired off process doesn't terminate right so my program doesn't realise it has finished) but the Exit button on the log window terminates the process without causing the main app to get upset.

*Running*
As with patching a log window is displayed which captures everything that is spewed out by running the game, including any error messages you might get it there is a problem starting wine (before the app would just close and you'd have no idea what the problem is).

*Set Up Wizard*
The main new feature. You tell it which game slot you want to fill (two for LotRO and two for DDO) and what you are using to run the game (wine, Crossover Games, Crossover), click the find button and (hopefully) it will show you the WINEPREFIX (or bottle is using CXG/CXO) and the relevant part of the game directory. It works by (for wine) looking for directories starting with a dot (ie .wine-lotro) and seeing if they have a wine set up in them (drive_c/Program Files), if so it scans the Program Files directory & subdirectories for the client file name (lotroclient.exe or dndclient.exe). CXG/CXO has it slightly easier as they have a standard path for storing the bottles.

It then fills out a table, you click the one you want and it configures the launcher for you. If it finds the high-res graphics file it assumes you want high-res enabled and it assumes that you are using patchclient.dll for patching (only DDO needs to change this). If you need to change either the options window is pretty much identical to LotROLinux.


At present I can only really confirm that it works OK with Linux, I've got to set my Mac OS X set up back up to get it tested using that. Also from a Mac OS X point of view version 0.2.0 will hopefully deal with starting up CXG/CXO when needed so that bundling it in an app file is a lot easier.

*What do you need?*
You need python (installed by default on most version of Linux), I've coded it using 2.6 but it should work fine with 2.5.

PyQT4 - Moved away from GTK because of a lack of decent in-built web browser component. As far as I can tell Gutsy was the first Ubuntu release to contain PyQT4, prior to Intrepid the web browser was not included but the launcher automatically switches to a text version if it can't create the html version. The package you need is python-qt4, it will probably install a few other packages when you install that but python-qt4 is the one you need.

4Suite - this does the bulk of the XML manipulation (the config files are all XML) and handles the generation of the news page. The package is python-4suite-xml.

*The future*
As I mentioned the goal of the next point release (0.2.0) is getting the Mac side running right.

One addition I have considered is adding an option to make installing the stand alone patches easier (since it normally is best to install LotRO/DDO in it's own bottle).

Another thing I'm considering is getting the launcher to help with the initial install of the game, since I know WINEPREFIXs do confuse some people (luckily CXG/CXO already have a nice gui so I only have to worry about people using wine).

The last nice to have would be an (optional) patch reminder, maybe set up something that knows when scheduled maintenance days are, knows when you last patched and prompts you to run the patcher after a set period or the first time after normal maintenance.


So any feedback on those 3 options or PyLotRO in general (especially the set up wizard) is appreciated.

*Important Note:* When you created a forum ID on these forums you agree to the forums code of conducts, one of those codes mentions not PMing people for support. I have had a lot of PMs asking for support - I will ignore them if I get them, get me on a bad day and I might well ignore any subsequent requests for help via the forums as well (as someone is currently finding out  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

It's not a great deal to ask.

----------


## Devilman13

Hmm that sounds interesting. I'm not having any problems with the ol' lotro-linux so I guess I don't really see any need for me personally to use this python installer at this time.

Curious though... does this take care of any of the minor graphic glitches such as the black vendor icons, etc?

Thanks for sticking with this game btw, AJackson  :Razz:

----------


## BatPenguin

> *PyLotRO 0.1.0*
> As hinted to earlier (probably a few pages back by now), I have come out of LotRO retirement and am enjoying the game again (on the US servers now after someone kindly gave me an activation key for both SoA and MoM). Maybe it's just being away from the tender mercies of Codemasters or the game has got better (or I'm not as grumpy ) but I'm having fun again.


I think I speak for all of us when I say we're very, very glad to have you back playing the game and actively supporting the Linux launcher  :Smile: .

And thanks again for working on the launcher, it's great that you want to improve Lotrolinux (although I find the GUI launcher to be great even in its current form).

Anyway, I just downloaded the python launcher, installed it and tried to give it a go, but got hit by this:



```
XXXXX@Galactica: 252~$ pylotro 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/pylotro", line 31, in <module>
    from PyLotRO.MainWindow import MainWindow
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyLotRO/MainWindow.py", line 33, in <module>
    from Ft.Xml.Xslt import Processor
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Xslt/__init__.py", line 87, in <module>
    import XPatternParserc as XPatternParser
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/XPath/__init__.py", line 115, in <module>
    from Util import Evaluate, SimpleEvaluate, Compile
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/XPath/Util.py", line 15, in <module>
    from Ft.Xml.Domlette import GetAllNs
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Domlette.py", line 29, in <module>
    from Ft.Xml import InputSource
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/InputSource.py", line 355, in <module>
    DefaultFactory = InputSourceFactory(catalog=GetDefaultCatalog())
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 579, in GetDefaultCatalog
    catalog = Catalog(uri, quiet)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 95, in __init__
    self._parseXmlCat(data)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 377, in _parseXmlCat
    p.parse(source)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 476, in startElementNS
    delegate = Catalog(catalog, self.quiet)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 95, in __init__
    self._parseXmlCat(data)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 377, in _parseXmlCat
    p.parse(source)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 476, in startElementNS
    delegate = Catalog(catalog, self.quiet)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 95, in __init__
    self._parseXmlCat(data)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Ft/Xml/Catalog.py", line 377, in _parseXmlCat
    p.parse(source)
xml.sax._exceptions.SAXParseException: file:///usr/share/xml/gnustep/gsdoc-1_0_0.dtd:41:0: syntax error
```

I did not, actually, remove the old launcher, I figured I'd keep it around just in case. So is there some files of the same name or something, could this just be matter of them conflicting? The new shortcut didn't seem to do anything so that's why I launched it from the command line to see what happens. 

I would have imagined that my python installation is in order, as I have IDLE installed myself and have tried to find some time to actually see if I could learn some basic python stuff when I have the time. But anyway, would you have any ideas what could be causing it to crash on me like this? Thanks again.

Edit: Just realized I was being way too vague about my installation: I do have python-qt4 and python-4suite-xml installed. Python 2.5.

----------


## ajackson

> Curious though... does this take care of any of the minor graphic glitches such as the black vendor icons, etc?


No, they are problems within wine.

----------


## uns3r

when i do the ./winetricks it opens the correct window but when i go to install the items it does not work. it tells me 
"C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\msc  orwks.dll could not be loaded"

i am trying to do wine tricks for directx9, vcrun2005 and vcrun2005sp1

will someone help me
i have been trying to get help for about 2 days and havnt gotten help from someone

----------


## ajackson

> And thanks again for working on the launcher, it's great that you want to improve Lotrolinux (although I find the GUI launcher to be great even in its current form).


It might just be issues with Jaunty but it seems to take an age authenticating and getting the initial configuration settings off the server.

Part of the reasoning was that the Mac port suffered, so I knew if I ever started up again something had to change, using Python and Qt4 makes it easier to maintain one version rather than one and a badly hacked half  :Smile: 




> Anyway, I just downloaded the python launcher, installed it and tried to give it a go, but got hit by this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xml.sax._exceptions.SAXParseException: file:///usr/share/xml/gnustep/gsdoc-1_0_0.dtd:41:0: syntax error
> ```


Seems it is a known bug conflicting with the 4suite libraries ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...se/+bug/301253 ).

I just tried it with gnustep-base-common installed and get the same error, so until it's fixed you can either try the workaround shown in the bug report or remove gnustep-base-common. Neither is ideal as presumable the entries that are causing the problem are needed for something.

----------


## uns3r

what do you mean "cd into the directory"

----------


## wylfing

Downloaded pylotro and gave it a try. The setup wizard "finds" the game right away and shows it in the list, but when I select it and click Apply it ends up choosing the wrong directory.

So I corrected the configuration manually. But then I get this error:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyLotRO/MainWindow.py", line 421, in run
    self.LoadLanguageList()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyLotRO/MainWindow.py", line 428, in LoadLanguageList
    QtCore.QObject.emit(self.winMain, QtCore.SIGNAL("ReturnLangConfig(QVariant)"), QtCore.QVariant(self.langConfig))
TypeError: argument 1 of QVariant() has an invalid type
```

The program just sits there at "Available languages checked" forever after that.

EDIT: Would be nice to have a clear uninstall option!

----------


## uns3r

i am trying to use your old launcher Ajackson i was getting a different message before but now its saying 

"Runtime Error!

Program: C:\Program...

R6034
An application has mad an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly.
Please contact the applications support team for more information."

----------


## ajackson

Excuse the parrot 




> That is why I always advise keeping LotRO in a separate prefix/bottle, it seems to be ever so slightly temperamental. I couldn't even take a wild guess at which one or ones are the cause but luckily once you create a new prefix/bottle you can just move your LotRO install over without needing to reinstall it.

----------


## worry

Removed Spotify which was the only other app except the vc2005 and its sp1.
Same result from wine.

Has lotro been tested with Ubuntu 9.04 and latest wine?

----------


## ajackson

> Removed Spotify which was the only other app except the vc2005 and its sp1.
> Same result from wine.


Try creating a new prefix, removing won't undo any damage spotify did to the wine dlls.




> Has lotro been tested with Ubuntu 9.04 and latest wine?


Yes.

----------


## worry

Just to be sure uninstall Wine, remove .wine folder reinstall it and copy my fresh lotro folder into the new one?

----------


## bentron

> Removed Spotify which was the only other app except the vc2005 and its sp1.
> Same result from wine.
> 
> Has lotro been tested with Ubuntu 9.04 and latest wine?


If you're installing vc2005 with winetricks before installing lotro, try not doing it.  Create a new prefix and just install the game.

I initially followed the instructions on appdb about installing vc2005 and all that and the game simply wouldn't work.  Letting the lotro installer install dotnet and the VC runtime stuff itself fixed the problem.  You'll probably still want to set your video memory in the registry though.  Using pylotro, I found most of the steps in the appdb guide unnecessary.

I'm running 9.04 myself with the latest wine, so I can also confirm it does work fine (with the exception of my weird mouse issue mentioned earlier in the thread).

Edit:



> Just to be sure uninstall Wine, remove .wine folder reinstall it and copy my fresh lotro folder into the new one?


No need to uninstall wine, just remove the the .wine folder.  Running winecfg will recreate a fresh .wine folder.

----------


## worry

Thanks for giving me hope  :Smile: 
Basically the steps needed are, install wine + lotro and just run it with pylotro?

I must have tried it first before I went into testing vc2005 and all the small hotfixes.

----------


## worry

Wine seems to have gone haywire cant even run winecfg without errors now.
I almost give up now havent been able to play lotro for the last days.

----------


## ajackson

> Wine seems to have gone haywire cant even run winecfg without errors now.
> I almost give up now havent been able to play lotro for the last days.


Sigh, care to elaborate on what steps you've done and what output you are getting or shall I just assume you don't actually want any help?

----------


## worry

ajackson sorry if I seem like I dont need any help, right now I am at this stage.
Reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 to get it fresh as it should be in case I did something wrong.
Updated it fully.
Downloaded Nvidia drivers and installed, rebooted.
Added repositories for wine and installed 1.1.21

About to make a prefix for lotro and afterwards install it with the downloaded installer and the 2 big patches.

I appreciate all help I can get. So far I cant have messed up.

Made a new folder copied the clean .wine folder content to it.

----------


## ajackson

> If I try the wineprefixcreate I get an error from wineboot.exe
> Now I cant even run the configuration tool without getting the wineboot.exe error


I give up because you make it impossible to give help to, I pointed you at the sticky which give advise on how to ask for help, yet you still refuse to read and understand, they sticky says:




> *Terminal output* - Run your application from the terminal and include the output in your post (make sure you use the forum CODE tags). The informational and error messages provided in the terminal can be very helpful in pinpointing where the problem is occurring


Yet you post




> If I try the wineprefixcreate I get an error from wineboot.exe


Do you not think that posting the error you are getting would be useful?

Why on Earth did you re-install Ubuntu? You are just blindly doing things rather than thinking, reading and listening.

----------


## superdif

> Glad to see it is working. Hopefully it was just one of those strange glitches and is sorted now.
> 
> Have a read of this, seems you can change it using the nvidia-settings program (haven't tried it myself)


Uhm, I already enabled that option on nvidia-settings so I guess what I am getting is the maximum at the moment.

Well ... that was not a big issue anyway as the game is perfectly playable. :Capital Razz: 

Thank for your help.

----------


## Ojustaboo

Just a quick note.

Since compiling wine 1.1.24 and also installing the latest Nvidia drivers from their website, I can have everything maxed out and all works fine.

No misplaced textures
No dark areas (even with all the shadow options ticked/maxed)

so far so good  :Smile: 

Still getting these errors though should I be worried about them?

--------------------------------------------
   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
 err: ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
 err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
 err: ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1
 err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
 err: ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} could be created for context 0x1

 *** Finished ***

--------------------------------------------


thanks again for all your help

boo

----------


## ajackson

> Still getting these errors though should I be worried about them?
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {4590f811-1d3a-11d0-891f-00aa004b2e24} not registered
> <snip>


You can safely ignore them (even though it says they are errors). What they are is it saying is that it can't find some registry entries, I can't remember what they relate to but I still get those errors when using ALSA but not OSS so it must be something sound related but again it has caused no problems so far.

----------


## Ojustaboo

Many thanks  (this forum needs a thanks button  :Smile:   )

----------


## wylfing

> Just a quick note.
> 
> Since compiling wine 1.1.24 and also installing the latest Nvidia drivers from their website, I can have everything maxed out and all works fine.
> 
> No misplaced textures
> No dark areas (even with all the shadow options ticked/maxed)


What about the black icons above NPCs' heads?

What about antialiasing?

I just installed wine 1.1.24 myself, but I use the nVidia drivers from the repositories (for me, that's 169.12, so pretty far behind now!).

----------


## Ojustaboo

> What about the black icons above NPCs' heads?
> 
> What about antialiasing?
> 
> I just installed wine 1.1.24 myself, but I use the nVidia drivers from the repositories (for me, that's 169.12, so pretty far behind now!).


Nope black icons still there, haven't turned on antialiasing (presume I could turn it on from the Nvidia x server settings?)

Just meant that everything I was having probs with in my earlier posts now work fine.

----------


## Ojustaboo

The only slight problem I've got is that the very top line of pixels is odd. Hard to describe without me taking a photo. 

I haven't tried any other games in wine yet so don't know if it's a wine prob or a lotro prob.

----------


## Ojustaboo

Regarding the top line of pixels, whats happening is the very top row of the map screen is staying on the screen when I exit the map???

Not critical, just wondered if anyone else gets this.

The one thing that's affecting my game play at present (haven't yet played around with various options) is that when walking/running around outside, all the house window lights flicker every time I take a step.  I'm sure I'll be able to turn an option down/off to stop it, I just wish I could have all options on as I did in windows.  

I'll get there in the end.  Been playing for quite a few hours so far, no serious problems or crashes at all.

----------


## wylfing

> Nope black icons still there, haven't turned on antialiasing (presume I could turn it on from the Nvidia x server settings?)


Changing antialiasing in nvidia-settings doesn't do anything, as far as I can tell.




> The only slight problem I've got is that the very top line of pixels is odd.


I have sometimes seen this happen with other wine games, but for me LoTRO is not exhibiting this behavior. I don't think there is anything you can do about it.




> when walking/running around outside, all the house window lights flicker every time I take a step


I don't know about _flicker_, like turn off and on, but for me they do "jiggle" just a little bit. It hasn't bothered me enough to fiddle with the settings to solve it, but if you find out what it is I wouldn't mind making this go away too.

----------


## Ojustaboo

> I don't know about _flicker_, like turn off and on, but for me they do "jiggle" just a little bit. It hasn't bothered me enough to fiddle with the settings to solve it, but if you find out what it is I wouldn't mind making this go away too.


Turning off Glow Mapping under Post Processing fixed it for me

----------


## ajackson

> One thing I would like to know... right now I have the game patching via command line script but I have 2 game subscription accounts associated with 1 turbine account. On the windows install it will ask me which game subscription account id like to login with. One of them is disabled (not active) but I get prompted anyway and am not sure how to remove it. Anyway, will any of the launchers ask me which id like to login with or should i contact Turbine and see if I can get the second sub removed?


I'm surprised that Turbines launcher asks you to choose between an active and inactive account. I'm fairly certain that PyLotRO will only ask which account only if you have more that one active account, I'm not 100% certain but I think the CLI script only shows active accounts as well (been a while since I looked at it)




> EDIT: That was not an issue. However, I did run into the following.


Oh why don't people read the stickies?

My guess however is your graphics card (well driver really), the only people who have had any joy are NVidia and ATI users (with ATI being more problematic than NVidia).

----------


## aaronevil

I did read the stickies but it took me a little time to create an xorg.conf file to see which driver is being used (I wasnt aware that xorg.conf wasnt a default file in 9.10).



```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"               # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"             # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"           # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "intel"
    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
    BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Looks like it might be the Intel issue from about 100 pages ago. I have been trying to get my hands on the newest Dev Linux Driver from Intel but no luck yet. I am hoping that might help resolve the issue.

Wine 1.1.39

----------


## enigma83

Has anyone else had any issue with the movies not playing?  I updated to Volume 3, Book 1 yesterday.  The update seemed to go fine, I logged in and finished the new book on a freep, then spent a few hours creepside.  I didn't see anything odd, unusual or weird, except that the book-movies didn't play.

I checked The Lord of the Rings Online/raw/en/vignette_videos/ and inside it I can see every movie for all previous books.  I actually played each one (with BinkPlayer) and they all play fine, but none of them are the ones for the new book, so it would seem like I am actually missing the video files.

----------


## aaronevil

If I remember correctly I read on the LOTRO forums that the video issue is happening to others. I think it's something on Turbines end.

----------


## TPRTRP

Hi!

I'm finally trying to get LOTRO to work for the second time on ubuntu!  :Smile: 
First of all, I'd like to thank all those that have made the launcher tools. Great work!  =D>

But I'm here because I've got stuck. :/

I've tried both the CLI version and the GUI version of the launcher, they both stop when reading the launcher configuration. It finds the file and all, but doesn't continue ...
The GUI gives me "[E04] Error accessing GLS data centre," and the CLI just stops at "Reading launcher configuration..."

My LOTRO version is EU, Volume III, Book 1.

Any suggestions?

----------


## ajackson

> I've tried both the CLI version and the GUI version of the launcher, they both stop when reading the launcher configuration. It finds the file and all, but doesn't continue ...
> The GUI gives me "[E04] Error accessing GLS data centre," and the CLI just stops at "Reading launcher configuration..."


That suggests a network problem, it could be that the servers are down or it could be that something is blocking your access to them (firewalls, etc).

----------


## TPRTRP

Any suggestions on what might cause that on a normal ubuntu setup?
One more thing: I want to play on the EU servers, but I'm currently not located in Europe, I'm in Japan. Is there some kind of IP-filter that only lets people in Europe connect?

----------


## viking_knitter

I am brand new to Ubuntu..  need help..  checked the how-tos in the Lorebook, but still confused

installed wine and all that... and this sounds incredibly noobish... but..

what is a bottle???  how do I create it?

if someone would kindly walk me through the steps to set up and install lotro on my system, I would be happy..   :Smile: 

thanks!

----- problem solved, installing from disk now ------

----------


## SNy

> Any suggestions on what might cause that on a normal ubuntu setup?
> One more thing: I want to play on the EU servers, but I'm currently not located in Europe, I'm in Japan. Is there some kind of IP-filter that only lets people in Europe connect?


Hm, I do think that CM filter chinese IP ranges, due to gold spam, maybe it also filters yours.
Go check the URLs manually using the browser and then also wget on the command, to see if you need to set a proxy.

As you can see in the cli output, the login server is lotroeugls.com, it used to be possible to go there with a browser and submit the login details. I don't have the exact URL at hand right now, but as I said, the cli output should give you a hint.

HTH,
SNy

----------


## Sim-I-Am :}

Gotta say, great job on all this. One more reason that I don't have to stoop to using vista again...  :Smile: 
No idea what's going on here though, I've tried reinstalling the VC++ 2005 redist through wine (ver. 1.1.43), but it didn't seem to help anything...

If I hit "ok", I get this: in the PyLOTRO readout: 
err:module:attach_process_dlls "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Turbine\\The Lord of the Rings Online\\lotroclient.exe" failed, status c0000142

Any suggestions?

Thanks

----------


## Theriex

> Not a great deal that can be done there as what accounts are available isn't found out until you enter your login details.
> 
> It probably is doable but not a feature I'd be adding to PyLotRO any time in the future.


Ok, its not like its something critical, i'm sure i'll survive  :Smile:

----------


## Hogmeister

> Reinstalled LotRO, installed the latest PyLotRO. Same issue, it just hangs after logging in, the pylotro launcher just says finished.
> Figuring it was perhaps a  crossover games issue I tried again with plain crossover, and also with Wine...same issue on all of them.
> 
> It is not even creating a prefs or keymaps file either.
> Got me stumped


this sounds eerily like my problem i posted about previously. i literally had to uninstall wine and reinstall it fresh and then redo the winetricks d3d stuff and all. i do not know anything about crossover games though so best of luck w/ that.

if infact its what i think it is (you load pyLotro, sign in, and in the output box it says *** FINISHED *** and never actually loads) all i did was uninstall and reinstall wine, somehow my wine install got corrupt enough to not make lotro work.

----------


## schtufbox

> this sounds eerily like my problem i posted about previously. i literally had to uninstall wine and reinstall it fresh and then redo the winetricks d3d stuff and all. i do not know anything about crossover games though so best of luck w/ that.
> 
> if infact its what i think it is (you load pyLotro, sign in, and in the output box it says *** FINISHED *** and never actually loads) all i did was uninstall and reinstall wine, somehow my wine install got corrupt enough to not make lotro work.


I tried it with vanilla wine too, a fresh install of both wine and LOTRO and still getting the same issue :/

----------


## user1397

hmm so i recently decided to try to install lotro again( i haven't installed it in a while, i've also not played in a while).  it seems like they don't offer the downloads anymore other than the turbine downloader ones...how are you guys installing it?

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

> hmm so i recently decided to try to install lotro again( i haven't installed it in a while, i've also not played in a while).  it seems like they don't offer the downloads anymore other than the turbine downloader ones...how are you guys installing it?


They got rid of the turbine downloader, yes they do still use a downloader but not the turbine one. I personally haven't tried using the downloader in wine, I just ran through the download & install process in virtualbox then copied the files over to my wine directory.

----------


## schtufbox

Okay, I fixed it.  For anyone else using a non Ubuntu distro (or maybe even a *buntu one with a messed up pulse install?)  and trying to get LOTRO to work and finding that pylotro exits without properly loading the game or even creating configs I will post my fix here.
It may be elsewhere in this thread but I am not going back through all these pages to check sorry!

In my case the issue was actually Pulseaudio.  I am guessing PCLinuxOS has a different version to Ubuntu. On a whim I temporarilly halted Pulseaudio and LOTRO magically sprung to life!  That would explain why it worked before as PCLinuxOS doesn't have pulseaudio enabled by default  :Very Happy: 

Anyway to get it working with pulse I followed some old instructions on the web. In a nutshell run:


```
padsp winecfg
```

Then in the audio tab sellect the OSS driver only.
Then run pylotro like this:


```
padsp pylotro
```

Lotro should then work fine.  Well fine except for no music in the starting titles but the ingame sound works fine  :Smile: 
If you are not using the native pylotro I would assume the command would be:


```
padsp wine pylotro.exe
```

Or you can install the pulseaudio esound compatibility package and set wine to use esound, that works too, and the cutscene sound works as well, though my mic didn't work for the ingame voice.

Hope this helps someone  :Smile:

----------


## ajackson

You should be able to do all that without the padsp part, the OSS sound option should be there, I think all padsp does is create an extra layer of conversion for the sound so that it eventually does end up going through pulse (not 100% certain on that though).

Go back far enough in this thread (haven't got a clue how far back you need to go) and I did post that some crashes were being caused by pulse and wine falling out. Luckily pulse in Ubuntu seems to happily co-exist with wine due to changes on both sides, other distros and older Ubuntus are lagging it seems.

----------


## wylfing

> Luckily pulse in Ubuntu seems to happily co-exist with wine due to changes on both sides


It's getting fairly good on the output side. Input still isn't working though, so no in-game voice chat yet (I can listen but I can't talk).

----------


## schtufbox

> It's getting fairly good on the output side. Input still isn't working though, so no in-game voice chat yet (I can listen but I can't talk).


Audio input works fine on my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit box via pulse.  LOTRO voice works alright.  Not tried it on the other box, but it's not needed there anyway  :Very Happy:  (no mic connected)

----------


## Hogmeister

I just realized that i haven't updated pyLotro and I was wondering if there was a way for me to tell if the new pyLotro windows application was pushed thru and put out to access?

----------


## ibd

Hey,
I'm new here and I hope to get an answer here to my problem with Lotro and Ubunte 10.04 (because nobody could find an answer on the german ubuntu board  :Wink:  )

I played Lotro with Windows, but I heard that it would be possible with Ubuntu too. So I installed it with the latest Wine aaaaand installed the pylotro launcher too. 
Patches were no problems, logging in was okay but then I get just a blank window called "Output". Nothing happens. I have the button "Abort" but then nothing happens either. 

Sorry if this question was answered here already, I didn't want to read about 200 entries first  :Capital Razz: 


ibd

//edit: Sorry I forgot the question ^^ What to do now? How to solve the problem? Could anyone help me?

----------


## Fuzzybair

> hi i cant login to lotro
> 
> if i use pylotro the error is 
> "[E07] Account details incorrect"
> 
> and with "lotrolauncher.script",
> "Error: There appears to be no active subscription for LOTRO."
> 
>  i have fedora 10 and i compiled wine 1.3.6
> ...


i am having the same login errors is there a fix

i am using centos 5 and wine 1.3.7 i know my username and password are correct with all alph-numeric characters (no symbols). i can login on windows but not linux. did turbine change the authentication process? or is there and update?

----------


## SNy

I just put up the new version of the CLI launcher, now ready for F2P, to my site (see the sig).
Be sure to check the settings at the top.
Have fun.

The error guys above this posting are getting is that the launchers expected active subscriptions, as without, you were not able to play before F2P. The check for the subscription status "Active" will obviously not work for free accounts.

SNy

----------


## ibd

Does anyone have a solution for my problem that I get a window without content with PyLotro and if i use the CLI launcher nothing happens after login!

I thought, that it might be a problem of wine and Direct3D. I can't find any entry in the Wine registry!

----------


## badsavage

it doesnt work :/
i have an other error message:
Error: GLS auth server request failed. Wrong account/password?

i tried it with 3 new username

----------


## badsavage

guys, please somebody, login to my account and after i can login too because F2P doesnt work for me my account name is 
boskcrew
and my pass is
plzlogin

thanks

----------


## Fuzzybair

still not working for me i get

Requesting GLS authentication ticket...

Error: GLS auth server request failed. Wrong account/password?


   I have tested both my account and my wife's account both are NOT F2P have been a subscription for over a year and just trying to set it up on Linux now. my account is a little weird as i did let my subscription laps for a day (forgot to update card expiration date  :Smile:  ). so now on windows when i log in i have to select which subscription to use as both a VIP and F2P accounts are there. my wife's account does not do this that is why i am testing with hers as well. i don't know if you are aware of this change, just thought it might be helpful information. i am a software developer and willing to help just don't know where to start.

----------


## Fuzzybair

I was Looking into SNy CLI launcher in the GLSAuth() function i pulled the wget call and ran it with out the -q option and received the following output



```
--2010-11-25 16:19:10--  https://gls-auth.lotro.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx
Resolving gls-auth.lotro.com... 74.201.102.12
Connecting to gls-auth.lotro.com|74.201.102.12|:443... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
2010-11-25 16:19:11 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
```

looking at the SOAP definitions at "https://gls-auth.lotro.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx" the request looks good. I am unsure what would cause the 500 error usually that means ill formatted and/or missing xml or headers. as i said from what i can tell the xml looks good. i am not at home now so i will try a packet sniff on my windows box to compare

----------


## SNy

> I was Looking into SNy CLI launcher in the GLSAuth() function i pulled the wget call and ran it with out the -q option and received the following output (...)


That is indeed something I could have mentioned. Had this set to -nv earlier, which is some diagnostics but since I don't need them, had this set to -q and did keep it in the uploaded script.

So, to anyone having problems, do try it with wget set to verbose mode (-v) or not-quite-so-verbose mode (-nv) instead of quiet mode (-q) so you can see what is happening. 

Anyway, regarding the US lotro access, I just tried it here with the 1.0rc1 version of the script and my F2P account and it worked like a charm. Did you try this when there was some kind of maintenance or somesuch?

SNy

----------


## Fuzzybair

> That is indeed something I could have mentioned. Had this set to -nv earlier, which is some diagnostics but since I don't need them, had this set to -q and did keep it in the uploaded script.
> 
> So, to anyone having problems, do try it with wget set to verbose mode (-v) or not-quite-so-verbose mode (-nv) instead of quiet mode (-q) so you can see what is happening. 
> 
> Anyway, regarding the US lotro access, I just tried it here with the 1.0rc1 version of the script and my F2P account and it worked like a charm. Did you try this when there was some kind of maintenance or somesuch?
> 
> SNy


i just tried the login script logged out of the game on my windows box tried to login received a 500 error again logged back into the game on windows. windows side works. this is a US lotro login and a VIP account.

here is the login call with my username and password removed


```
wget --no-check-certificate -v --header 'Content-Type: text/xml; charset=utf-8' --header 'SOAPAction: "http://www.turbine.com/SE/GLS/LoginAccount"' --post-data "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"utf-8\"?><soap:Envelope xmlns:xsi=\"http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance\" xmlns:xsd=\"http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema\" xmlns:soap=\"http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/\"><soap:Body><LoginAccount xmlns=\"http://www.turbine.com/SE/GLS\"><username>My_secret_username </username><password>My_secret_password</password><additionalInfo></additionalInfo></LoginAccount></soap:Body></soap:Envelope>" https://gls-auth.lotro.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx -O .launcher/GLSAuthServer.config
```

----------


## Chaddiwicker

This is minor but I'm wondering if there's a way to enable the loading screens when I patch LOTRO.  Right now, there's just a grid where these loading screens were when I ran LOTRO on Windows.  These are basically just ads, but at least they're prettier to look at than the grid.   :Wink: 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jefelex

> This is minor but I'm wondering if there's a way to enable the loading screens when I patch LOTRO.  Right now, there's just a grid where these loading screens were when I ran LOTRO on Windows.  These are basically just ads, but at least they're prettier to look at than the grid.  
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I also have the grid of blue squares, I have never seen what is supposed to go there, I have heard however that they are some images of some sort. I figure that they are probably M$DOS Windows related clickable spyware apps, so I'd rather not see them anyway!  :Smile:

----------


## ajackson

> This is minor but I'm wondering if there's a way to enable the loading screens when I patch LOTRO.  Right now, there's just a grid where these loading screens were when I ran LOTRO on Windows.  These are basically just ads, but at least they're prettier to look at than the grid.  
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have a read of this page, phase 2 about halfway down tells you how to get them to show.

@jefelex they are just images but you can put your tinfoil hat away as they are nothing to do with spyware, mainly just adverts for stuff in the LotRO store.

----------


## jefelex

> Have a read of this page, phase 2 about halfway down tells you how to get them to show.
> 
> @jefelex they are just images but you can put your tinfoil hat away as they are nothing to do with spyware, mainly just adverts for stuff in the LotRO store.


I guess your right! <g>  I should have thought that if they had something to do with LOTRO, they'd be above that!

----------


## Chaddiwicker

Thank you, ajackson.   :Smile:

----------


## Jaappiee1

hello 
I watched to the page where you can install with crossover games.
I downloaded everything an installed it, i download lotro, after that i had been installing . Unfortunatly i had to cancel my installation and quit it. So the next day i restart my computer. Can i just run the lotro setup again and continue installing? 

gr jaappiee1

----------


## Jaappiee1

and i get the general error 129 again T_T

and when i type:

 glxinfo | grep direct
I just get yes... It turns black screen and i get down in my screen a "thing"  that says "error 129"

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

This thread has become very long making it difficult to find information as such I have closed it and started a new thread. Found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801444

----------

